# * Arc-AAA Special/Limited



## Gransee (Feb 28, 2002)

Greetings! This is the general discussion thread for the Special and Limited edition Arc-AAA's. 

These include the LE, CPF edition, XR, EV and others.

Enjoy...

Peter Gransee


----------



## Carpe Diem (Feb 28, 2002)

Hi Peter...

I see from reading the original thread that the ordering process for the CPF edition will start sometime this weekend.

I`ll be out of state and away from my computer the next three days. So...can you give me some insight on how you`re going to set up the ordering system?

For instance, will it be "first come-first served", or will there rather be a time frame for everyone who might want one to get an order in and then the lucky winners will be selected through a lottery?

(If necessary, I guess I`ll just knock on the doors of strangers along the route of my trip and ask to use their computer for a few minutes.)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wits' End (Feb 28, 2002)

Peter you mentioned brass Arc's on the other thread. A couple posts before that you mentioned funding CPF. How about an auction for some of your test lights to benefit CPF? Waranty would have to be addressed in advance and some details like that, but I'm sure many members would love the double benefit. Just a thought


----------



## Darell (Feb 28, 2002)

I want the platinum one! 

Provided there ever was one...

Great idea, Witsend.


----------



## WillnTex (Feb 28, 2002)

Brass? Gold Plated? Hey Peter those were not on the product list! Just when you think you have all the toys you want someone points out that you missed some. 

On another note David if you ever decide to have an auction to raise money I would not be against donating something.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 28, 2002)

any possiblily of putting any of those brass Arcs' up for sale?


----------



## rigormootis (Feb 28, 2002)

Ahh...what I wouldn't give for a brass XR w/ a red LED...or a brass LE for that matter!!!





BTW, when is the XR coming out???


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 1, 2002)

Brass Arc`s for sale...?

If they`re coming up for sale this weekend, I`m cancelling my planned trip out of town.

BTW, Peter, may I suggest that you market them as the Arc "Balls" flashlight.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi, I'm kinda behind on the various versions of the Arc-AAAs. Can some kind soul please enlighten me? Thanks


----------



## Darell (Mar 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by klee:
*Hi, I'm kinda behind on the various versions of the Arc-AAAs. Can some kind soul please enlighten me? Thanks



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'll take a stab at it...

Most of us are joking around at this point, so it is easy to get confused. But here's what I think I know:

1. Standard AAA - available in all LED colors with black HA III case. All should be at version 3.0 soon.

2. AAA LE - with a "whiter" white LED and natural colored HA III body is in limited supply (as the name suggests). Some at version 3.0, some half way to 3.0, and most that we own are not at 3.0.

3. CPF edition - blue body (HA III), same white LED as LE, unique etching. Will be available as early as this weekend. Should be 100% version 3.0

4. AAA XR - Extended run version of the standard AAA. Two types were prototyped and tested by Craig. One was XXXR, and one XR. We're talking days of light here. There are prototypes, but no production schedule that I've yet heard. These were prototyped for a specific client.

5. AAA turquoise EV - brightest version of standard turquoise AAA. Will be at dealers soon, but be in limited supply, and with no markings to distinguish them. (it is only slightly brighter, and Peter says he can't really tell the difference in a real-world eyeball comparison).

Peter talked about various plated ones that are NOT for sale, but are just machinist's fantasy.

I think that covers it for the AAA line. Hope I didn't get anything too wrong.


----------



## Harrkev (Mar 1, 2002)

I see an oportunity here for ARC flashlight to make some real money...

Anybody who knows knives knows that Gill Hibben makes "fantasy" knives, and charges a lot for them. Perhaps there is a market for "fantasy" flashlights.

Maybe a toilet plunger with a nice metal handle. And guess what whould be in the end of the handle....





Seriously, any "unique" flashlights could be thrown on eBay. Just post a link here. You might be surprised how much some prototypes could go for.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 1, 2002)

I hope the CPF edition is going to be available soon! I don't know why I want one but I do!

Does anybody know if the CPF edition incorporates all of the version 3 improvements like Chemkote and whatever else has been changed? I believe that the CPF edition has the new knurling.

I'd like to throw my new product suggestion into the mix with everybody's elses. How about a AA powered ARC with 2 LEDs? I would guess that it should have more runtime than the current ARC since an AA a little more than double the capacity of an AAA. I doubt this will be produced but it was worth a shot.

What about increasing the brightness of the standard ARC AAA? Can this be done or is the LED being driven at max current already? I noticed today that my Photon 3 is just a bit brighter than my LE.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 1, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by UCH:
*I noticed today that my Photon 3 is just a bit brighter than my LE.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Just leave them both on for about 15 minutes. That'll fix the problem.





Alright Peter, I've got my mouse hand warmed up and my credit card out...


----------



## linearintigrator (Mar 1, 2002)

just received my first order of ARC-AAA's! one yellow and one UV. my wife grabbed the yellow one for herself right away. the second order should be here monday, a red and a white one. after actually using one for a couple of days i am extremely impressed and gave my two Infinitys away. a CPF edition and an XR would really hold me over until the LS's reach full production. GREAT PRODUCTS, THANKS, dave.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 1, 2002)

Don't let your wife see the White LED one she'll grab that and give you the yellow back.



The White LED is sooo much nicer.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 2, 2002)

I think Gransee said that if there was enough interest, the brass lights could become a reality. 30 already exist. I know I may be campainging to hard but I would like to know. How many of us in here would by a brass Arc-B-AAA-LE? I quickly became interested in a brass light after seeing this. I have brass everything else around the house, why not a Brass Arc-AAA? While on the subject, a brass LS would be nice too. Speak up, who wants brass???


----------



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm not interested in a brass ARC-LE, but I think there would be a decent market for jewelry-quality ARC-LEs. Sometimes you want to give a gift that's a bit nicer than knurled anodized aluminum (although i'd take knurled aluminum any day!); maybe sterling silver, gold, or platinum would do the trick. Everyone needs a little flashlight, and some people are obsessed with accessorizing. This would be the perfect gift for them.

This works for LED lights because they last so long. I don't think it would work for something like a maglite, since those are such a pain to deal with, having to swap out the light bulb and batteries so often, and performing so poorly when the batteries are drained. There are a ton of maglite solitaires that sit around unused (i've had one for a while that hasn't been used in years), but i doubt that there are many ARC-AAAs which suffer the same fate.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 2, 2002)

I think a brass Arc AAA is a swell idea!


----------



## Flashlightboy (Mar 2, 2002)

Jon,

I'm with you here and there. That's another brass vote Peter.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2002)

Brass would be nice, but how about titanium?











Bart


----------



## Gransee (Mar 2, 2002)

*The order system for the CPF member edition is up now.*

Here's the link.

There are only 110 units available. We won't get these in again for awhile.

The price is 34.95 and custom engraving is $5 extra (yes, the price was raised on the engraving). Like the LE, the battery compartment has two rings of text. The top has the CPF/custom text and the bottom ring has the Arc Flashlight, etc text.

Please allow 1 week + shipping for the standard text and 3 weeks + shipping for the custom engraved version.

The color of the finish is HA dark blue (I posted pictures in the 2002 thread). The LED is the limited availability B1S white rated at 6800mcd minimum. The B1S has a less blue and more green tint which produces a more white light.

These have the version 3.0 improvements.

Peter Gransee


----------



## Gransee (Mar 2, 2002)

Btw, here's the picture of one of the brass Arc-AAAs. The keyloop is unfinished in the picture (it will be a standard key loop). These are slated to have BS2s placed in them when we have a spare moment. We still have no plans to sell them.







One thing I noticed right away when handling them was how heavy they are. Also, they scratch easier than the HA finish.

Peter Gransee


----------



## Flashlightboy (Mar 2, 2002)

Yippie, Yippie, Yippie!

I placed my order a few minutes ago. Now, how do I go about knowing that I made it in the group?


----------



## Flashlightboy (Mar 2, 2002)

Just saw the photo of the brass AAA. 

So what if it's heavier. It's not going on the keychain anyway. For me, it's a presentation piece to be displayed with the CPF light. LE is on the keychain.

These things would sell like popsicles during a Mesa heatwave.

Bring it on!!!!!


----------



## Gransee (Mar 2, 2002)

Hmm. Had no idea so many wanted brass...

Btw, the CPF edition comes in two versions, with custom engraving or with standard engraving. 

The standard engraving is "CPF Member Edition". This is selected by default on the order page.

Peter


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 2, 2002)

I just ordered the CPF edition! Would Martha say that's a good thing?





Hey Peter, how many people have ordered the CPF edition as this time?


----------



## protodoc (Mar 2, 2002)

Needed to post to see what my member number is. About to order the CPF Arc.

protodoc


----------



## rigormootis (Mar 2, 2002)

Just ordered my CPF-Special....



!!! I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Glow Bug (Mar 2, 2002)

Ordered mine! Here is a link to a picture of the CPF edition for those who have not seen it yet. The engraving to be added will especially set this illumination tool off.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/30894406/31913447ymKEiprssl


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 2, 2002)

Yay! I got me a CPF edition too. ANd hopefully, an EV turquoise mainly cos I use my current v2.0 turquoise the most in the house, and a brighter one would be great! Plus I have yet to see the new V3.0 Arcs.

Peter, were you sending out V3.0s to the reviewrs, can`t remember





BTW that brass AAA is mighty pretty looking! I think I`ll have to join the small but growing band of Brass fans and say- release`em in Brass for a very limited run. Maybe even gold plate it. (That`d keep ole Ken B happy!). Leave the design like that too, that rounded tail looks good- and like Jeff said, it`s really a presentation piece. 
And anyway- you should see the state of my poor V2.0 white one I carry daily- Brass would wear down so fast, attached to my keychain!


----------



## lightlover (Mar 2, 2002)

I've been looking forward to the CPF special edition.

I have sent an e-mail to Arc to ask for one to be reserved, since I seem to be having problems with the ordering system. (Personal problems ...... )

One thing, I'll ask for it to be delivered to a USA address, and forwarded.

lightlover





EDIT - International shipping to the UK is $12.50, not unreasonable.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 2, 2002)

Couldn't resist the build up has had me totally hooked -have gone for the personal inscription, and being in the UK it could be a month before my sweaty palms can truly tingle!



Ah well good things come to those who wait (or so its said)
thx peter


----------



## rigormootis (Mar 2, 2002)

I have a question: Copuld I request a special engraving for an Arc-LE??? I just ordered one of the CPF ones, but I really like the 'natural' color of the LE...


----------



## One001 (Mar 2, 2002)

Peter, is there room for custom engraving on the Turquoise EV which I just ordered along with the CPF edition. If there is no space along the top, how about along the band on the bottom above the lanyard hole? If so you can add $5. to my order and I can email you the text I want there.


----------



## K Horn (Mar 2, 2002)

So how are we going to know if we're one of the lucky ones who get a CPF edition in the next 10 days? Other than, of course, waiting by the mailbox or chasing down every UPS truck that we see in the neighborhood for the next 10 days.


----------



## txwest (Mar 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by K Horn:
*So how are we going to know if we're one of the lucky ones who get a CPF edition in the next 10 days?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>I presume they'll turn off the order function when they're sold out. I'm supprised Peter didn't tell us the 1st order # when he told how many he had to sell. TX


----------



## JohnG (Mar 2, 2002)

I placed my order for the light OK but when I try to order the custom text, a second shipping charge is automatically added on.
Should I go ahead and try to get a credit later on?


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 2, 2002)

_I placed my order for the light OK but when I try to order the custom text, a second shipping charge is automatically added on.
_

Hmmm...(strokes chin to make me look more knowledgeable, even though I actually just look fat and dopey)

Do you do this:

"Add to cart" the CPF edition light- then on that confirmation page thingy, click "Keep Shopping" _not_ checkout. Then when it plonks you back on the CPF ordering page, click "add to cart" for the $5 custom engraving where it will now take you to a page showing *both* cpf edition line, *and* the ingraving line? 
If not, you should do. Click "checkout" now, you should only get charged for one lot of shipping.

And if you want to order other Arc lights at the same time, after adding the engraving, push "continue shopping" again, to go elsewhere on the Arc site and order other stuff.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 2, 2002)

Wish I'd thought of that..........
Too late now, I'm afraid. The plus side is that I have the distinction of having the most expensive CPF light shipped domestically.


----------



## Darell (Mar 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by One001:
*Did you put: "Darell, the EV Nut"? - that would fit.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I toiled long and hard on just what pithy 30 characters to use... and came up with my membership number and name. Whoo hoo!

Told you I was a flashlight dork (but by day I'm still an EV nut).


----------



## napalm-2002 (Mar 2, 2002)

i ordered mine and even though im broke and trying to start my own business i just cant resist another one of the best damn flashlights around.


----------



## txwest (Mar 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*I toiled long and hard on just what pithy 30 characters to use... and came up with my membership number and name. Whoo hoo!.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>Darell, I guess you're pretty creative compared to me. I just had my name put on it. That was probably a mistake. I should have had my CPF # put on it as I seldem remember that. I _almost_ always remember my name.









TX


----------



## Gransee (Mar 2, 2002)

OK, I am officially behind on my email now... I will work on them this weekend and I hope to have all the CPF orders straightened out by Monday. It seems the order system was not quite intuitive enough, so I am getting a lot of "can you fix order #, etc" type messages. I hope to get everything straightened out and still ship quickly. My goal is that no one gets a flashlight with the wrong thing engraved on it.

When ordering, please use the comments field of the order. It a little hard to find, but it is there. In that field, you must have a valid CPF user id. Also include the text of the engraving you want (if you choose that option). Look at Chris M's instruction page 3 on how to add the engraving to your order without really messing things up.





I would like to keep the custom engraving option limited to the CPF edition- at least for now. It does add a level of complication.

The first CPF order was Order #1377 to CPF member #333 (user id, "Jeff"). Congratulations Jeff!

The order system is supposed to decrement the inventory with each order and then prevent any further orders when the number reaches zero. I check it earlier today and it wasn't decrementing the inventory like it supposed to. Maybe it will update at midnight. If that is the case, we might get a few orders before the inventory caught up that I would have to cancel.

At 7pm, half (50 units) of the inventory has been sold.

Peter Gransee


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 2, 2002)

Peter...

Thank you again for your efforts on the CPF flashlight.

In an earlier post in this thread, I lamented that I might miss the chance to order the CPF AAA because of travelling out of state this weekend. Well...that only increased the thrill of the hunt.

Using a borrowed computer in Waterloo, Iowa... many miles from home...I was able to get my order in! Praise the Lord and borrowed computers.

Best wishes to you.


----------



## rigormootis (Mar 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Carpe Diem:
[QB]
Using a borrowed computer in Waterloo, Iowa... many miles from home...QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

If you are comming down to Iowa City, let me know...we have room! 

Best of luck on your travels Carpe Diem...drive/fly safely...


----------



## GlockDoc (Mar 2, 2002)

Had to post to get my #. Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## CyberPMG (Mar 2, 2002)

Peter,

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!










The CPF edition is going to be great. It looks like I was able to get my order in. If the first order was #1377, then I got in with #1422. Of course, the excitement got the better of me and I had originally missed the engraving part, but I did put in another "engraving only" order. Hopefully, this will make sense to you so that the engraving will go on my CPF order.

CPF Edition! And blue is my favorite color!



Ever thought of making a CPF LS edition? BTW, the retainer fix you sent for my LS works great!

Man, what will you think of next? Keep up the great work!

Paul


----------



## bucken (Mar 2, 2002)

I just got in with order # 1425.

Peter, please let us know when units might start shipping if custom engraving was also ordered. Thank you!


----------



## Terrapin Flyer (Mar 2, 2002)

So, am I the only idjit that decided he didn't like what he chose to have custom engraved? Argh...... It suddently dawned on me that 
"CPF Member Edition - Peter Gransee & Arc Rule The World Of Flashlights"
was way over 30 characters.











Actually, I did ask to change my engraving <ducks for cover> because I hurried to get my order in and did not give it sufficient thought. I'm one of those folks gumming up Peter's email.....bad flashlight geek, bad..........


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 2, 2002)

When I bought the CPF I checked out with my Yahoo wallet, and there was no place to put the comments. Doh!
Peter, I'm sure you got my email about the engraving. 
I chose:
"If found, email [email protected]"
So when somebody finds my keys, they will be able to figure out who I am and come steal my cars.


----------



## Steelhead (Mar 2, 2002)

I would vote strongly against brass.
It is an extremely soft metal and it will tarnish badly.

In addition, all too many cheap products out there are made from brass(made in pakistan, India etc.) I believe this would hurt the strong durable image of ARC products.

Think about it.If you owned a company attempting to build a name and reputation for its strong,durable,products would it be in your best interest to then put out a product which scratches to hell and tarnishes like your mothers old silverware??

Didn't we just make the advance to HA3???
Lets not take 3 steps back and go to a product less durable than the version 1!!! 

Stronger,Smaller,More durable, Brighter these are words for this company to live by and constantly strive for. Don't stray from the course every time a pretty new temptation comes along.


----------



## Flashlightboy (Mar 2, 2002)

I had no idea that I was the first.

I promise to faithfully fulfill the duties of my position...

I think the message I'd like to share with the world is that if we all just hold hands with each other and an Arc light, we can have world peace... or some other such nonsense.

I am humbled and yet at the same time, feel tingly in the swimsuit area.


----------



## Graham (Mar 2, 2002)

I ordered mine - no custom engraving though. Decided that the CPF Arc AAA is much too nice, and putting my silly name their would just detract from the beauty.








Graham(!)


----------



## Darell (Mar 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Jeff:
*I think the message I'd like to share with the world is... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks for the chuckle, but please spare us the swimsuit competition.


----------



## Darell (Mar 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Jeff:
* Now, how do I go about knowing that I made it in the group?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I guess you got THAT question answered, huh?


----------



## Darell (Mar 2, 2002)

And for my final post to this thread for the evening (I promise) is clarification of this comment:

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*Btw, the CPF edition comes in two versions, with custom engraving or with standard engraving. 

The standard engraving is "CPF Member Edition".*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

This implies that if you go the custom route, that you don't also get the standard engraving. But somewhere else you mention the two rings of text. I've assumed that all lights will have the standard engraving on one ring, and the custom engraving will go on the other ring - right?

Somehow this simple task became a bit confusing...


----------



## supertrucker (Mar 2, 2002)

Doh! I got number 1378, the second one. My Wife gets all the credit though...
I was driving my truck back to Chicago with 
a trailer full of auto parts and the conversation went something like this: Phone-"ring." Me-"hello." Wife-"I just checked the New Arc thread for you and the order link is there." Me-"ORDER ORDER ORDER!!!" Wife-"What do you want engraved?" Me-" IDAKNOW!!!ORDER ORDER ORDER!!!" I just about jackknifed. If I ever need to justify having a cell phone, this is the story I'll Tell.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 2, 2002)

Steelhead, here is a comment on the cheapness of brass when it comes to collectors. 

Yale brass 1923=$178
Steel Version=$9

Emerson 1934 brass blade fan=$800
steel version=$100

Brass Guard basket hilt Claymore=$5000
steel version=$700

Brass is also the choice of the military for rank and dress. The royal family has much brass. Also heavy brass has no problems with shallow scratches, it polishes out. 
Brass is cheap, brass is extrodinary.
Also speaking of cheap, when is the last time you prices a brass musical instrument.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 2, 2002)

oops, meant brass is not cheap. There is cheap grades of brass and usage but when it is done right. It is grand.


----------



## Gransee (Mar 2, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*And for my final post to this thread for the evening (I promise) is clarification of this comment:

This implies that if you go the custom route, that you don't also get the standard engraving. But somewhere else you mention the two rings of text. I've assumed that all lights will have the standard engraving on one ring, and the custom engraving will go on the other ring - right?

Somehow this simple task became a bit confusing...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Top ring (near head): "CPF Member Edition" or custom engraving here.

Bottom ring (near tail): "Arc Flashlight, LLC L.E.D. "AAA"- 

And yes, if you do not specify text, you will get "CPF Member Edition", and it will ship sooner. 

Make sure you are happy with your choice, because I have the laser going this weekend. Once it is lasered, the housing can't be used for anything else and it can't be redone. We laser it, you bought it.





Peter Gransee


----------



## One001 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK. Ordered mine. Also ordered Turquoise EV at same time. I got the engraving option and added my name to my CPF member # as allowed 30 characters of free format text. Peter, can you post today's starting order number for these please?


----------



## Darell (Mar 3, 2002)

I already own several hundred dollars worth of these AAA lights - Including many LE's. Now I've just ordered another one for $50?! There is something seriously wrong with me. At least according to my wife. But it DOES have my name one it, making me about the coolest flashlight dork I know.

Puts my $58 Surefire E2 HA into perspective, certainly.

Can't wait to get it!


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 3, 2002)

I've got in with order #1402 - yay! I was also one of those who missed all the roadsigns telling me to put in my CPF member no and custom engraving text in the comments field. Had to chase down my own incomplete (and invalid) order with an email, but Peter was listening and made things good(thanks again, Peter!). Peter and the rest of the guys at Arc really are number #1 with the customer service thing. Cheers to them!


----------



## One001 (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*But it DOES have my name one it, making me about the coolest flashlight dork I know.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Did you put: "Darell, the EV Nut"? - that would fit.


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 3, 2002)

D`oh! I just realised I didn`t reference my CPF member number when I ordered mine. I`m going with the address of my new Torch site as the engraving- (no I`m not making that public yet, it`s not ready), thought it would make for a nice banner pic or something.

Anyways Peter, I`m sure you know who I am but just incase not- email address: torchreviews(at)ntlworld(dot)com and CPF number is #171, as you can see just over there. My order number was 1391.


----------



## Glow Bug (Mar 3, 2002)

One of the things that went in my custom engraving was the date 2002. I hope Peter will make this an annual event. A different design each year.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by rigormootis:
*If you are comming down to Iowa City, let me know...we have room! 

Best of luck on your travels Carpe Diem...drive/fly safely...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Thank you, Rigormootis! 

When we do come, though, we can only stay a few weeks.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Jeff:
*I had no idea that I was the first.

I promise to faithfully fulfill the duties of my position...

I think the message I'd like to share with the world is that if we all just hold hands with each other and an Arc light, we can have world peace... or some other such nonsense.

I am humbled and yet at the same time, feel tingly in the swimsuit area.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jeff...

Every CPF`er should be very proud of your leadership.


----------



## Darell (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*Top ring (near head): "CPF Member Edition" or custom engraving here.

Bottom ring (near tail): "Arc Flashlight, LLC L.E.D. "AAA"- 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OK, I got it now, thanks Peter. This is backwards of how the LE is done. On the LE, the "Limited Edition" is on the tail, and "Arc LLC" is at the head.

Since my custom text included my member number, I trust that'll be figured out.

Say, Crag wanted me to order one of these for him on my Credit Card, but he hasn't responded to email. Can anybody give him a nudge? I'm afriad he's gonna miss out, but I don't want to order anything for him until I know just what he'd want.

OK, now I'll patiently await the goods. Thanks again, Peter.


----------



## bluegreen (Mar 3, 2002)

To quote Homer: Woohoo! CPF SE ordered. (Can we start the campaign for green HA now)





On the other hand, the brass AAA does look absolutely fabulous! Put me down for one of these also. The round tail end kinda adds to it and would polish up nicely.

A titanium version (oh no cross thread contamination already) would be very very nice. Tough and light but very expensive. The MSR outdoor cookware is lovely but incredibly expensive, though I heard that a new chemical way of creating Ti will bring the price down. Wouldn't the finish be similar to the natural HA-III finish of the LE? And if the HA is actually harder than Ti then what is to be gained apart from snob value? Yup, ok I'm sold on it...

Peter, you should change the name of the company to *Arcémon* _"Gotta collect em all"_


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 3, 2002)

I woke my wife up last night to make sure it would be O.K. with her if I bought one of these lights.She said "huh",which I took to mean"absolutely Honey,whatever makes you happy"



I can't wait till it gets here.
#1429
troy


----------



## supertrucker (Mar 3, 2002)

The brass looks oh so nice, I would buy one for sure. I would definately go for the pre-order thing to so Peter can be sure not to get stuck with them.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*
Say, Crag wanted me to order one of these for him on my Credit Card, but he hasn't responded to email. Can anybody give him a nudge? I'm afriad he's gonna miss out, but I don't want to order anything for him until I know just what he'd want.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

O-o, Looks like I may have gotten in too late.




I'm _just now_ getting as far as yesterday morning's emails (I get hundreds of emails every week and it's impossible for one guy to stay on top of them all) so I guess we'll see what happens. I sent both you and Peter a quick email, but that was before I learned we can specifiy up to 30 bytes of text.
*
2002 The LED Museum * CPF #11
*
I think that's 29 characters.




Can this line be engraved without splitting it in the middle of a word?


----------



## txwest (Mar 3, 2002)

Peter,
I just sent you a change on my special lettering. You may get request from several buyers because of the situation. Knowing you only had X amount to sell & not knowing where you were on sales when I ordered, I gave you the info I thought was needed at the time. Since then, I've learned more & made changes. This shouldn't create a problem as I'm sure nothing has really been started on the special lettering. In fact, I was going to suggest to Darell that he go ahead & place the order for Craig with *any* special lettering, as it could be changed. That's easier to deal with than not getting your order in before they were gone. I see he did get his order in. TX


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2002)

I believe aluminum has a better strength to weight ratio than titanium, so I don't think that titanium would make the Arc-AAA any lighter. The reason that titanium is used instead of aluminum in some applications is that it's better under conditions where it's in bending stress, such as in a bicycle frame. 

The main purpose of a titanium Arc-AAA would just be for the "cool" factor. It's also nice to have a material that doesn't require any coating for protection. I'm all for it, although I wouldn't pay a huge premium for it.


----------



## txwest (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Andrew:
* I'm all for it, although I wouldn't pay a huge premium for it.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>That's the catch, isn't it. You would normanly expect it to cost a *lot* more. TX


----------



## hawkins1965 (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Steelhead:
*........ In addition, all too many cheap products out there are made from brass(made in pakistan, India etc.) I believe this would hurt the strong durable image of ARC products.........*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I agree to the strong durable part! Did Peter ever say if he would make a stainless steel edition of the AAA? That way we'll have a flashlight much stronger than HA aluminum and requires no finishing to be durable. It will feel more substantial too since it is much heavier. Anyone has any thought to this??


----------



## Darell (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by telephony:
*O-o, Looks like I may have gotten in too late. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Fean not, Mr. Order number 1440.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Fean not, Mr. Order number 1440.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Best news I've had all week, thanks!!











I know some of you specifically wait for this (nerds!)



... beam profile anlysis is now in progress for the Arc-LE. I should have the results in an hour or so. I'll post them here to save you a trip to the LED Museum.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2002)

Beam profile analysis
Average beam candela of 20.93cd is fairly consistent with my original "quickie" measurement of 20.1cd, after I compensated for ambient (overcompensated slightly on that initial measurement, it looks like). The ProMetric measurement was done with all the lights & monitors off, so it is the more accurate of the two measurements. Like 0.8cd is going to make a big difference.









Beam contour analysis.
This is a typical beam contour for a good Nichia white LED.


----------



## Gransee (Mar 3, 2002)

Interesting piece of equipment you have there Craig. I am surprised the candela measurement is so much higher than the 6.8cd Nichia rating for the S rank. Granted, we are overdriving it at 45mA, but it still seems high. What would you attribute this to?

Also, can this equipment measure lumen output? 

Peter Gransee


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*Interesting piece of equipment you have there Craig. I am surprised the candela measurement is so much higher than the 6.8cd Nichia rating for the S rank. Granted, we are overdriving it at 45mA, but it still seems high. What would you attribute this to?

Also, can this equipment measure lumen output? 
Peter Gransee*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The reading is a *peak* reading from the hottest part of the beam. The average beam candela of 20.93 is exactly what was expected of a super high ranking Nichia white LED driven this hard.
Always use the "average" candela reading on this chart when looking through various lights and other sources tested with it. That measurement will most closely correspond with the value provided by the LED's manufacturer, and of course this will read higher than specs if you drive the LED harder than it says to on the spec sheet.





You should also note the "S" rank LED can exceed 9,000mcd if you get a good batch, so a figure of 20+cd at a 45mA drive curent is not at all unrealistic.

Lumens is a spherical value like from a 360° radiant source like a naked light bulb. I do not know how to extrapolate lumens from a directional source like an LED.

This http://misty.com/people/don/led.html#lc is the only place I have in my handy links where such a topic is discussed. He knows his higher math, while I can't even multiply or divide fractions.



so he's a much better source for this kind of info than I am. I don't even *understand* this math, let alone know how to work with it or even how I would punch it into a calculator.

If I calibrate the Prometric correltly, it *MAY* be able to provide a lumen value for an LED, but I'm not certain of that. I may need to calibrate it with a seperate meter that reads _directly_ in lumens, and I do not have such a critter.


----------



## Gransee (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, thats a good point. Btw, I hear that Nichia is slowly changing the ratings for all their parts. The numers are going up. The parts haven't changed really, its the way they test them that has changed. 

I think he said the 5600mcd whites would now be rated at 8000mcd or something like that. Again, it is the same LED, just measuring it differently.

This should start appearing on the official Nichia spec sheets over time.

Btw Craig, how much would a good lumen measurement rig for flashlights set me back? I mean real lumens, accurate, etc.

Peter Gransee


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*
Btw Craig, how much would a good lumen measurement rig for flashlights set me back? I mean real lumens, accurate, etc.

Peter Gransee*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

That I don't know. Not even a clue.
The system I'm using now costs around $9,000.00 as-is (camera, lens, computer hardware, calibrator, custom dongle, software, etc.) so I'd imagine something with more sophistication would cost somewhat more.


----------



## lightlover (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*OK, thats a good point. Btw, I hear that Nichia is slowly changing the ratings for all their parts. The numers are going up. The parts haven't changed really, its the way they test them that has changed.

I think he said the 5600mcd whites would now be rated at 8000mcd or something like that. Again, it is the same LED, just measuring it differently.

This should start appearing on the official Nichia spec sheets over time.

......*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Is that an improvement, or a Marketing tactic ?

lightlover


----------



## lightlover (Mar 3, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*... how much would a good lumen measurement rig for flashlights set me back? I mean real lumens, accurate, etc.

Peter Gransee*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Link to a brief article on a lamp testing "Ulbricht Sphere", examples of which can apparently be bought from Siemens, @
http://w4.siemens.de/en2/flash/press/picture_archive/monthly/archive/11.html 

There is an e-mail address on that page.

No price given though, but I betcha it's a real lot.

lightlover


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by *something ridiculous ?:
*
No price given though, but I betcha it's a real lot.

lightlover



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The white barium sulfate paint they most likely use is the most expensive component. A quantity that would cover a measly 200 square inches costs around $225.00. That's one reason why integrating spheres and reflectance spectrophotometers cost so dang much.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 4, 2002)

Peter & Craig,

there was somelink a while ago here on CPF to some pretty technical page somewhere explaining all the lux, candela and things including some math to correlate the numbers - will try to look it up. 

Oh yes - it goes like:

The CANDELA is the SI (metric system) unit of light _intensity_. It is defined as the intensity of a particular amount of photons of a particular color filling a particular solid angle of space. But the intensity is measured only at one single angle, not over this entire region. Essentially what the definition is saying is that you take a particular total amount of light, spread it over a defined area, and then measure the intensity at a single point. An analogy would be to pour a gallon of water over a square meter, measure the depth of the water, and use that measurement as your unit of water depth. The definition of intensity includes the sensitivity of the human eye; by definition lots of IR photons will not produce any candela (unless they ignite something else .

The LUMEN is the SI unit for flux (total amount) of light. A light source with a uniform intensity of 1 candela (meaning that the intensity is the same in all directions) causes a flux of 1 lumen per steradian. 

A STERADIAN is a unit of solid angle, it is analogous to area, but for solid angular measure; if you imagine a cone, the steradian would be the unit that you use to measure how broad the cone is. A unit that is somewhat more comfortable is the 'square degree'; this is a very sharp pyramid with sides that have a 1 degree angle at the tip. 1 steradian is 41,253 square degrees

What does this all boil down to? Say I have a light which produces a beam that is 5 degrees across, and is rated at 100,000 candela, and the light is perfectly evenly distributed. A 5 degree cone is a solid angle of about 20 square degrees, or about 0.0005 steradian. Multiply the intensity in candela by the solid angle in steradians, and you get the total light flux, about 50 lumen. Note that I did a bunch of approximating here; a real lamp would not produce an even beam, and you would have to integrate across the beam rather than just multiplying, but this gives you an idea of the conversion.

This was from a post from Jonathan

And heres the technical speak:

One lumen represents the total flux of light emitted, equal to the intensity in candelas multiplied by the solid angle in steradians (1/(4·pi) of a sphere) into which the light is emitted. Thus the total flux of a one-candela light, if the light is emitted uniformly in all directions, is 4·pi lumens. "Lumen" is a Latin word for light.

And this is the perfect link on the topic from now gone member Walt Welch R.I.P.

Light-Handbook

Klaus


----------



## Graham (Mar 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by The LED Museum:
*That's one reason why integrating spheres and reflectance spectrophotometers cost so dang much.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Anyone want to try saying that 3 times fast?





Graham


----------



## Silviron (Mar 4, 2002)

Wow- I'm glad that I ordered in time (Order #1444 for the CPF edition, and since order #1377 was the first of 110, I guess I am in time) I didn't see a hint of this over on the LED forum.

I hardly ever come over to this forum, and if I hadn't gone over to arcflashlight.com to get a link for the LED website I'm working on, I would have missed out....

Would it be gauche to post a mention of the CPF edition over on the LED forum?


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 4, 2002)

Yes I am still trying to sell the idea of a brass Arc-AAA being made available by showing the grace and longevity of brass.

This if an 1890's Emerson fan. All of the metals needed to be restored except the blade, just a polish was needed.






I have a brass boy scout crook neck flashlight. It was pained green. The paint has almost all worn off, the brass is perfect and undamaged. The aluminum crook however took dents. 

(still trying to sell it)

Some points and advantages to brass. No metal is the end all and be all of any application and each has disadvantages. On the plus side for brass vs a finished product. Any finish will eventually wear off. My HA is wearing of of my E1 and Arc-LE. The wear will not hurt the brass, its brass all the way through. On the subject of strength, Aluminum is light but it is no tougher than a brass alloy. Brass can also be repaired. I dropped a Trombone down a flight of bleachers once. All the dents were removed and it looked like the day it was brand new. Brass can be annealed, This is done by people who do serious reloading. It can be softened, correction made then rehardened. Brass threads make a natural water tight seal. It can be scratched but that just reveals more brass and most can be polished out. Also a little trick to polishing brass, just get a little tumbeler, some polishing solution and crushed walnut hulls or corncobs, drop it in and turn it on. Brass comes out shiny and new, this is how dirty scratched cartridge cases can be reloaded and look like new. You could probably put clay or tape over the led and drop in a tumbler and it would come out polished. Brass is forever. It does weigh more though. 

I think if the brass Arc-AAA was available, the attributes of it would be loved by the ones who had it and their remarks might bring others to want it as well. It is tougher when a good brass allow is used than you think and it will not wear through like plating and coatings will.

I still hope that at least Gransee might sell me one of the prototypes if it doesn't become a production item but I know that he won't.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 4, 2002)

Gransee, has enough interest in Brass been exhibited to warrent a limited run???


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 4, 2002)

Ramsey 
Good points, the reason I asked that last question was that Gransee mentioned that it was a possibility if enough interest was shown. 30 already exist. I was just curious if enough nibbles existed to warrent making them available, or making more. I would still get more Arc's if I had brass.

Somethings have gotten better, some have not. The Brass Emerson fans move far more air and run with less noise than the modern Vornados do with much more grass and style. The Brass Arc would perform like its aluminum counterparts with the same grace and style.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 4, 2002)

Brass has class written all over it. 

US Marine Dress Saber from Wilinsonsword with brass pommel, pins, and adornment.





The equally classy Brass Arc-AAA


----------



## sunspot (Mar 4, 2002)

I would SNAP up a brass. Great metal. BTW Jon, I also have a 20's fan. Way better than todays fans.


----------



## mikep (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey does everyone else have this message when you check on the order status: "This order is on hold" ?
I feel pretty sure I got in the first 110 since my order is numbered 1417, but I always have bad luck with entering credit card info on the online forms.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 4, 2002)

Yes, I got the same message. Order on hold.


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry to have to ask, guys, but - how do you check order status? If you lemme know, I'll go check mine and see if it tallies with your results.


----------



## mikep (Mar 4, 2002)

hotfoot- I got an email from Arc that contained a link to the order status page for my order. did you include an email address in your order?


----------



## Ron (Mar 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by mikep:
*Hey does everyone else have this message when you check on the order status: "This order is on hold" ?
I feel pretty sure I got in the first 110 since my order is numbered 1417, but I always have bad luck with entering credit card info on the online forms.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


My order is #1380 and it is also showing hold. I am guessing that it is to give time for the engraving.


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 4, 2002)

MikeP (et al),

Just checked - mine's order #1402 and it's on hold too. (thanks!, MikeP - I missed that line in the email).


----------



## Sleepycat (Mar 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Steelhead:
*I would vote strongly against brass...

...too many cheap products out there... ...I believe this would hurt the strong durable image of ARC products.

Stronger,Smaller,More durable, Brighter these are words for this company to live by and constantly strive for. Don't stray from the course every time a pretty new temptation comes along.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Isn't brass an Alloy ? of what escapes me,
but I seem to remember it's properties can be varied quite a bit.

I prefer non-shiny things, but if pushed, my vote's for 17-4 PH stainless steel, good enough for the Oil Industry's high pressures and corrosive environments,

or how about stainless steel battery compartment, with a GOLD coloured
head made from Beryllium Copper, that would make it really really.....umm expensive, and annoying to lose.






as for "Stronger,Smaller,More durable, Brighter" -Yep, most of us probably agree on that.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 4, 2002)

Wow, I just looked at the brass AAA and it`s great. I bet the goldish reflector area would help in giving out the warm SUNNY YELLOW color instead of evening blue or slimmy green...brass, it`s the winners color...be smart, vote yes to brass.

PS...how much would one cost? Might have to change my vote if its to high. How much would you be willing to pay?


----------



## vcal (Mar 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ken B:
*Wow, I just looked at the brass AAA and it`s great. I bet the goldish reflector area would help in giving out the warm SUNNY YELLOW color instead of evening blue or slimmy green...brass, it`s the winners color...be smart, vote yes to brass.

PS...how much would one cost? Might have to change my vote if its to high. How much would you be willing to pay?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I like that observation about the reflector Ken, so I'll come out of the closet now



, and admit to being a brass fan.-How about $50. for a brass Arc-LE?


----------



## Darell (Mar 4, 2002)

Though I think a brass AAA would make a nice museum piece, and would look really great with my non-existent nautically-themed living room, I would never carry one.

I just spent too many hundreds of dollars buying the lightest cell phone made. No way I'm gonna start carrying an AAA light that weighs more than my phone!

Light (in both meanings) rules!


----------



## txwest (Mar 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ron:
*
My order is #1380 and it is also showing hold. I am guessing that it is to give time for the engraving.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>I don't know what everyone's problem is....I got my engraved CPF Special Edition ARC in the mail today. It's great. TX


----------



## Silviron (Mar 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Sleepycat:
*Isn't brass an Alloy ? of what escapes me,
but I seem to remember it's properties can be varied quite a bit.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Brass is primarily an alloy of copper and zinc, and you are right, the composition can vary greatly, depending upon what you are trying to achieve. Some brasses contain some pretty exotic elements.

Bronze (primarily copper and tin) might be a little better for this, if a tiny bit more expensive. Generally bronze is "richer" in color and a bit more durable than "common" brass.


----------



## Gransee (Mar 4, 2002)

OK, about the brass Arc-AAA:

The mission of Arc Flashlight is to produce reliable, bright as possible for their size, LED flashlights that use commonly available batteries.

We don't want to get into the novelty market. Our goal is to produce serious lights for serious use. If there is any prestige in owning our lights, it should be because they have a reputation of quality.

You have taken care to point out the advantages of brass beyond simple aestestics. This point will go further with me than novelty value. However, I still think HA aluminum is the best for our flashlights and I would like to focus our energies on making the light brighter, more reliable (with the battery management being a top means to improved reliability), more compact and more versitile (read: tail switch).

Inspite of what I said, I don't consider it fair for me to mention we have some brass units and then tell you that you can't have them. I may persuade our machinist to part (they produced them on their own time so they belong to them) with a few brass housings for an auction. The money would go to the CPF admininstration to help defray some of their costs in bringing us this forum.

As far as other special designs (as this thread is titled)...

After the CPF edition (dark blue) is shipped, I would like to pause on new products and focus on LS production fully. There are no plans to produce brass or XR models in the future. We may after awhile start offering the natural finish again in the standard Arc-AAA.

Peter Gransee


----------



## Glow Bug (Mar 4, 2002)

Talk about throwing water on the fire...


----------



## Andrew (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree that HA aluminum is still the best material, and if you don't feel that it's in your best interest to produce other materials, then you shouldn't. However, it would be interesting if you could license your technology (mostly the circuitry and other parts of the LED) to some custom design firm which could produce fancier brass/gold/silver/platinum/titanium/diamond-studded Arc-AAAs.


----------



## txwest (Mar 4, 2002)

Peter,
I concur with your marketing/production decission. Until supply begins to catchup with demand, you need to concentrate on the 2 products you now have, the AAA & LS. As I understand it, you're just now breaking into mass marketing. Is this right? TX


----------



## Spidey82 (Mar 4, 2002)

no XR..




sob sob
Linfeng


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 4, 2002)

Well...how about putting the gold tint kem-coat stuff on the refletor to give the yellow tint? 

I will bid 50 bucks for a brass AAA...anyone willing to pay more? Don`t forget...brass tarnishes...scratches badly...placing it next to your skin can make you steral...you know...no more kids... Also, can lead to insanity...or is that lead...or mecury? 

Oh well...fifty bucks...going once...going twice...anybody...anyone at all...so


----------



## txwest (Mar 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ken B:
* Don`t forget...placing it next to your skin can make you steral...you know...no more kids... Also, can lead to insanity...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>I already have these 2 bases covered....any other advantages????









TX


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 4, 2002)




----------



## SubtleIrony (Mar 4, 2002)

Howdy folks!

I put in an order for the Arc CPF limited edition on Saturday... any idea when they will be shipping?

Also any idea when TexasTactical will have the Arc LE in stock again??

Thanks!!


----------



## Darell (Mar 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by txwest:
*
I don't know what everyone's problem is....I got my engraved CPF Special Edition ARC in the mail today. It's great. TX*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I know what YOUR problem is Tex. Your pants are on fire.


----------



## Darell (Mar 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by SubtleIrony:
*Also any idea when TexasTactical will have the Arc LE in stock again??
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Just this side of never, I hope. What I mean is that the current run of LE's now seems to be sold out, with no plans that I've heard to continue them. There's a reason they were called Limited, apparently, And I hope this holds true.

And now my plug to keep the LE actually "limited." We already have the entire standard line with type III HA. We will soon have the CPF edition with the same SB1 LED of the LE, and Peter is talking about making the standard AAA with the natural finish. What this all means is that the LE won't be so special, which I think is a shame. Soon there will be little, save for the engraving, to call special about the LE once all these changes are in production. A few short months ago it had these unique features which will soon be unique no more:

The only light to be HA III finished. The only light in natural HA color, the only light to have the SB1 LED. One by one the unique aspects are falling by the wayside. I had hoped that "Limited Edition" would have meant something beyond the engraving.

These are just my opinions, and do not reflect the opinions of _sane_ flashlight owners.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Just this side of never, I hope. What I mean is that the current run of LE's now seems to be sold out, with no plans that I've heard to continue them. There's a reason they were called Limited, apparently, And I hope this holds true.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Darell...

I agree. The LE should forever be kept just as special as when it first came out, and that will occur only if it actually remains a "limited" edition.... with no repeat productions.

Other types of ARC special editions can be brought out in the future. But the LE should now be retired, and allowed to assume its rightful and unique place in ARC history.


----------



## Steelhead (Mar 4, 2002)

What I think we fail to understand is that we(especially CPF members) are all a bunch of beta testers. We more than anyone else are pushing these lights forward.
To attempt to hold the LE as a somehow special better than the rest product is impossible and foolish to boot.Think of all of us out there who bought version 1.0AAA.Are we all holding back the tears every time an improvement is made to the AAA? Rather we should be smiling. The LE is already nothing more than an LE by inscription and date of production and thats good enough.
To somehow think that we should throw out a certain desirable anodize finish or that a particular favored bulb should no longer be used for the sake of having a one of a kind item at the expense of improved present and future ARC products is ludicrous.
The ARC LE is destined to become obsolete(when compared to future models)and this is the way it should be and must be if the ARC name is to grow and flourish.
Don't selfishly desire the company to stunt its development simply to boast eternally about having the best of the best. A new kid will always be there to knock you off your pedestal and I'd prefer that new kid to come from ARC not some other company!!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by mr.glow:
*I like that observation about the reflector Ken, so I'll come out of the closet now




, and admit to being a brass fan.-How about $50. for a brass Arc-LE?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I think I'll have to pass on this one at the moment, just to recover for awhile. After having just spent what amounts to March's food & medicine allocation on my Special CPF Edition Arc (yes, I'll eat out of the garbage for a once-in-a-lifetime flashlight!), there's no way I'll be ponying up _another_ fifty big ones for a brass version anytime in the near future no matter how cool I think it looks.

















Though I rather tend to dislike brass and other "gold colored metals" overall, I think it does look good on certain things like musical instruments, nautical paraphernalia, and other expensive, not-so-common articles; and that brass Arc is no exception to this rule. If one becomes available sometime down the road, you might just count me in.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 4, 2002)

I would probably go a bit past $100 if I had to to get a Brass Arc-AAA. If I could get one for $75, I would get two. I would only get three if I could get them for $200. This would follow the decreasing marginal propensity of demand from Economics quite nicely.


----------



## Darell (Mar 5, 2002)

quote:
Originally posted by The LED Museum:
That's one reason why integrating spheres and reflectance spectrophotometers cost so dang much.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Graham:
*Anyone want to try saying that 3 times fast?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yeah, good point. Craig might not be able to do the math, but I can barely do the English.


----------



## Darell (Mar 5, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Steelhead:
*
To attempt to hold the LE as a somehow special better than the rest product is impossible and foolish to boot.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*

I certainly never said I wasn't foolish. And I don't expect the LE to be better than anything that is to come. I must have misled you somewhere. I simply want the LE to remain unique, as the name implies.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*
Think of all of us out there who bought version 1.0AAA.Are we all holding back the tears every time an improvement is made to the AAA?
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*

I hope not, 'cause that would be somewhat foolish. Version 1.0 was never intended to be a Limited Edition.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*
To somehow think that we should throw out a certain desirable anodize finish or that a particular favored bulb should no longer be used for the sake of having a one of a kind item at the expense of improved present and future ARC products is ludicrous.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*

Hmm. OK, you're gonna have to help me here. How does copying everything that the LE has make for an improved product?

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*
The ARC LE is destined to become obsolete(when compared to future models)and this is the way it should be and must be if the ARC name is to grow and flourish.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*

No doubt it will become obsolete. I'm counting on it. My only concern is that the LE will be repeated before it becomes obsolete. If it never is repeated, and production moves on to better models, then the LE truly was an LE, and everybody goes away happy (yes, even you, I hope). Did you think I wanted Peter to stop making improvements after the LE? Seriously? If you thought that, I guess I can see why you are so passionate about showing me the error of my ways. But no, I don't expect the LE to be the end-all best Arc AAA ever made. I just want the unique features that made the LE an LE to actually be limited.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*
Don't selfishly desire the company to stunt its development simply to boast eternally about having the best of the best.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*

OK. I think we've covered that. I desire nothing but the best for Peter and his excellent company. That's why I've purchased six LEs (along with countless "standard" AAAs). I am thrilled with Peter's products, and I want his company to succeed.

Is the point I was trying to make a little more clear now?


----------



## Empath (Mar 5, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*The only light to be HA III finished. The only light in natural HA color, the only light to have the SB1 LED. One by one the unique aspects are falling by the wayside. I had hoped that "Limited Edition" would have meant something beyond the engraving.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

It would be unrealistic and unfair to expect Peter to strive to keep all future standard editions inferior to yesteryears "limited edition". If the LE is to be discontinued, in order to reserve the integrity of that limited edition, then the appreciated features of the LE must become a part of other models. Otherwise, Peter denies his customers access to best he can give them. If he reserves those features only for the LE, then providing those features for his deserving customers will require him to make an unlimited supply of LE, and make a mockery of the promise of a limited edition.

Just think, Darell; in the far distant future, when the original Arc AAA becomes an antique, the "Limited Edition" stamp on your LE, will multiply the value of an already priceless heirloom. Your grandkids and great grandkids will be rich beyond their dreams.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 5, 2002)

Guys,

IMO Peter made it clear from the beginning in that the only thing about the LE being limited is/was the limited supply of those SB1 LEDs - if and when he gets more SB1s there can/will/might be new LE runs. Putting the enhancements we had first with the LE into the "standard" line does make sense for ARC and all the customers as well - just my 2 cents.

BTW - Peter - did you see my post on these new high-power high efficiency Nichia LEDs possibly competing with the Luxeon LS I posted about in the "new products" ARC-thread and the general LED area ?

Klaus


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 5, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Empath:
*It would be unrealistic and unfair to expect Peter to strive to keep all future standard editions inferior to yesteryears "limited edition". If the LE is to be discontinued, in order to reserve the integrity of that limited edition, then the appreciated features of the LE must become a part of other models.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi Empath...

I would expect and hope that the good features of the Arc LE would become a part of the future upgraded versions of Arc flashlights.

My only request is that the Arc LE, as we know it, not be manufactured and sold again as the "Arc LE".

Make the same type of flashlight, if you will, but give the future runs of duplicate or upgraded Arc AAA`s a different name or labelling.

That way, the "Arc LE" will always be recognized as a unique and distinct milestone in the progression of Arc flashlights...and will have rightfully earned its "limited edition" name.


----------



## Harrkev (Mar 5, 2002)

I think that everybody here would agree with you. The purpose of your company is to stay in business. You could produce a platinum light for $1000, but if you can't pay your bills, then no more lights, ever.

However, I am certain that any prototypes or unusual items that you have would be eagerly snapped up. We are not asking (well, most of us are not) you to make new items. Some here do, however, want to buy anything unique or different that you have. Somebody would probably even buy the "nipple" AAA.

You shold possibly even consider selling prototypes as standard policy (unless you want to keep them for yourself). You would make a lot of people on this board very happy.

For what it's worth, I love your AAA design. My AAA was, simply put, the best flashlight that I ever purchased. Perhaps I will love the LS when (if) I can ever justify the expense to my wife. Thank you, and keep up the awesome work.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*OK, about the brass Arc-AAA:

The mission of Arc Flashlight is to produce reliable, bright as possible for their size, LED flashlights that use commonly available batteries.

We don't want to get into the novelty market. Our goal is to produce serious lights for serious use. If there is any prestige in owning our lights, it should be because they have a reputation of quality.

<snip>

Peter Gransee*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## PhilAlex (Mar 5, 2002)

All this talk about people wanting Arc Prototypes remind me of fanatical collectors of old computer equipment, looking for protoype Commodore 64's, Max Machines, and Fairchild Channel F's.


----------



## Empath (Mar 5, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Carpe Diem:
*My only request is that the Arc LE, as we know it, not be manufactured and sold again as the "Arc LE". *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Agreed. They could be "Arc LE - Mark I", "Arc LE - Mark II", "Arc LE - Mark III, etc. Or something similar.


----------



## Darell (Mar 5, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Empath:
*It would be unrealistic and unfair to expect Peter to strive to keep all future standard editions inferior to yesteryears "limited edition".
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*

It is becoming painfully obvious that I'm not making my point clear enough. Here's my point in a nutshell: I don't expect the LE to be the best-ever AAA light produced by Peter. All I expect is for the Limited Edition to be Limited. I guess I'll have to satisfy myself with the unique engraving.

The best thing that could happen in my mind is that there are advancements in every area of the "standard" light: finish, LED, color, etc. So, really, I fully expect the standard AAA to soon be BETTER than the LE. I simply don't want it to be the same.

Maybe (probably) I'm being unrealistic here. I sometimes buy limited, numbered photographic prints. I guess that's what I'm attempting to compare this to. After a certain number are printed, they are never printed again. Now, if the photographer began printing them again after the first numbered ones were sold, but just sold them as a standard non-numbered edition, don't you think the original purchasers would be upset? Of course we were never promised a certain number of LE's, but _something_ about them was supposed to be limited.

I don't mean to rant on your post here Empath - it was just handy. I realize that you understand what I'm saying. I don't expect everybody to agree with me. It was just a point I wanted to bring up for discussion. I didn't think this thread was growing fast enough





I even see that Carpe Diem has a bit of a different idea about preserving the "LE-ness" of the LE. But we both agree that it needs to remain unique in some small way at least.

Hey, it is a great flashlight in it's own right, so I don't have a whole lot to complain about.

To the cheers of the crowd, I'll now drop this...


----------



## Gransee (Mar 5, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
It is becoming painfully obvious that I'm not making my point clear enough. Here's my point in a nutshell: I don't expect the LE to be the best-ever AAA light produced by Peter. All I expect is for the Limited Edition to be Limited. I guess I'll have to satisfy myself with the unique engraving.

The best thing that could happen in my mind is that there are advancements in every area of the "standard" light: finish, LED, color, etc. So, really, I fully expect the standard AAA to soon be BETTER than the LE. I simply don't want it to be the same.


Maybe (probably) I'm being unrealistic here. I sometimes buy limited, numbered photographic prints. I guess that's what I'm attempting to compare this to. After a certain number are printed, they are never printed again. Now, if the photographer began printing them again after the first numbered ones were sold, but just sold them as a standard non-numbered edition, don't you think the original purchasers would be upset? Of course we were never promised a certain number of LE's, but _something_ about them was supposed to be limited.

I don't mean to rant on your post here Empath - it was just handy. I realize that you understand what I'm saying. I don't expect everybody to agree with me. It was just a point I wanted to bring up for discussion. I didn't think this thread was growing fast enough





I even see that Carpe Diem has a bit of a different idea about preserving the "LE-ness" of the LE. But we both agree that it needs to remain unique in some small way at least.

Hey, it is a great flashlight in it's own right, so I don't have a whole lot to complain about.

To the cheers of the crowd, I'll now drop this...<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Darell, your opinion means a lot to me. Others have expressed similiar views about our products and I should respond. I hope you don't mind me picking on you to answer some of these questions.





I think somehow the reason or value of the "limited edition" has changed over time in our minds. This was not my original intent.

We would like to make as many LEs as possible. It is a meets our criteria for a serious light. But because of the limited supply of BS1 LEDs, I must tell you that this light is not always likely to be in stock. It is limited in that regard. 

I check regularly with Nichia to see if they have any B1S in stock. If they did, I would order them and start producing more LEs. They have not had stock for almost 5 months now and may not for another 6 months. A year may go by before we are able to produce more of these. That is pretty limited in my opinion. Since we are constantly changing the Arc-AAA platform, the LE of next year (if they happen) will be different. 

Now eventually, a new LED technology will come along and the B1S will be remembered as a milestone in the evolution of solid-state lighting. When that time comes, we will use the new technology of course.

Also, the natural finish is a great finish for many reasons. It should be part of the standard lineup for the Arc-AAA. The B1S LED is a great LED because it provides better color rendition, you asked for it to appear in the CPF edition so I complied. I am not trying to nullify the LE, just make great lights. I am happy to have made the LE and I have one on my keychain because it works well.

I am so function over form on this... If there be any beauty or prestige in our lights, it should be a result of the function and not a facade of flavor or marketing. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't want to drain our designs of organic beauty just for the sake of function. If function is truly and wisely pursued, organic beauty will typically be a byproduct.

At least that is our intent. Execution is a whole different challenge.





This is nothing new of course. More recently expressed as, "Zen engineering" (blah blah) and earlier under other titles.

I think we are all passionate about great lights, some for different reasons: form, function, popularity, exclusivity, etc.

Peter Gransee


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

I'd identify with the idea of the LE MkI, LE MkII...etc idea. The auto industry has been using this nomenclature for yonks. 

Witness the Mustang. Or the Ford Escort. Or the VW Golf(is it the rabbit in the US?). Every model year, their makers supposedly turn out the best they can, including special limited editions with all the trimmings. But these are almost always surpassed by cars produced the next model year. Same goes for the top-drawer limited runs, sometimes being topped even by the humdrum mainstream offerings. Remember ABS brakes and airbags were once only for high-end vehicles. Now, even cheap Korean runabouts have 'em. But this fact would never dilute how special a Ferrari Dino or a Ford Model T is, however 'ancient' they are. 

One day, we'll look back at our early model regulated HAII flashlights with measly 20cd outputs and still smile affectionately when we bring em out for a test spin against Peter's latest offering (you know, the 100-lumen ARC-AA Mega LS with the 5 hour runtime and HAIII in every color) that just arrived in the mail





My humblest 2cents ...


----------



## BuddTX (Mar 5, 2002)

Why not a CPF every year or two, with the best and the brightest it can be?

Do a CPF 2003, CPF 2004, etc. 

It is kind of like when CD players first came out. They were over a 1000 dollars, and that was in the early eighty's. Now you can buy them for 15 bucks. 

So if in the near future, the regular AAA's are just as white and bright as the CPF, that is a GOOD thing. We just got them sooner. 

Next year, if ARC can offer a CPF edition that is twice as bright and/or run twice as long as the current CPF edition, GREAT! If six months after that, he can sourse enough parts to put them in regular lights, that is good for everyone!

It's a win/win situation. 

This is the kind of thing you are supposed to have fun with!


----------



## Darell (Mar 5, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*
I hope you don't mind me picking on you to answer some of these questions.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*

I'm honored to be picked on, actually. All I can ask is that my opinions is heard.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*
I think somehow the reason or value of the "limited edition" has changed over time in our minds. This was not my original intent.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*

Ah, OK. It is entirely your decision of course. I was originally under the impression that these would be made out of the batch of SB1 LEDs that you had on hand, and that would be the end of this particular LE run.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*
Since we are constantly changing the Arc-AAA platform, the LE of next year (if they happen) will be different. 
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*

Good point. 

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*
The B1S LED is a great LED because it provides better color rendition, you asked for it to appear in the CPF edition so I complied.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*

Well, you know that *I* certainly didn't ask for it, but I was handily out-voted on that issue.

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*
I think we are all passionate about great lights, some for different reasons: form, function, popularity, exclusivity, etc.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>*

True. Thanks for listening, and explaining your current LE thinking. Makes me feel better to at least understand the plan as it now stands.

I meant no disrespect, of course. I just wanted to voice my feelings.

regards,
Darell


----------



## bluegreen (Mar 5, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by PhilAlex:
*All this talk about people wanting Arc Prototypes remind me of fanatical collectors of old computer equipment, looking for protoype Commodore 64's, Max Machines, and Fairchild Channel F's.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Have you seen the price that ZX80s go for on eBay?! Madness. Arc needs to become a household name (like Mag) before the old AAAs become really collectable.

I agree with Peter that form and function are two aspects of the same thing. When it's right, both are right.

Another engineering adage (or is this art?), that certainly applies to programming, is that a design is perfect when nothing more can be taken away.


----------



## geepondy (Mar 5, 2002)

I agree with Peter's always professional and articulate reply, in regards to the production of the LE. He and Kogatana always have the most concise and articulate posts. Makes me jealous of my own inability to communicate my thoughts so precisely and effortlessly.

Anyhow concerning the LE, yes in hindsight SE would have been a more appropriate name but I hope Arc cranks out just as many as they can. I have since given away all my "regular" Arc AAAs as gifts and only will use an LE. Thanks also to TTS for selling the LEs nine bucks off list.


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 5, 2002)

Just ordered mine. I was freaking out all weekend because my hard drive crashed and I couldn't order my CPF Special Edition. I was so hoping there would be one left for me. The first thing I did was go online and order one now I can calmly go about my business.





I am so glad I suggested one per customer or I never would have gotten one. 

Thank you Peter for letting us CPF members have a light of our very own.


----------



## Darell (Mar 6, 2002)

Ah. Here's where the confusion started:

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*
We are tossing around the idea of producing a special edition Arc-AAA (XL). It would have the following:

- "Natural" type III finish
- Nichia S-rank brightness, B1 rank color (brightest Nichia whites, yellow/green tint- less bluish)
- All the latest improvements and revisions of the regular Arc-AAA
- Laser inscribed "special edition"
- $34.95 list

I guarantee if we do a run of these, they will be limited. I have no idea how long the special rank of LED used in this flashlight will be available.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

It all started as a *Special Edition* - the *XL* - that would be *Limited*.

I actually remembered when this first started, and nobody knew what to call them. We heard SE, LE and XL for a while. I think "Special Edition" probably would have been a better name for it, but hind-sight is usually pretty good that way...


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 6, 2002)

It is telling what an impact Arc and Gransee has had out here. No other light has it's own place out here and sooo many sub topics. 

Gransee, you should be proud of the impact you have had out here.

I do hope I get one of the brass.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 6, 2002)

hey-my order is still coming up as 'on hold 'for the CPFaaa I ordered Saturday.Is this the case for others who ordered at the same time?I did not order engraving.Thanks.
troy


----------



## Brock (Mar 6, 2002)

I also ordered mine Saturday, # 1432. I also didn't order any special engraving, what can I say I am a plain sort of guy




I think we are fine, just waiting for assembly.


----------



## sunspot (Mar 6, 2002)

A Testimonial for ARC
On or about the 2nd week of December I lost my ARC-LE. After a frenetic search I failed to locate 
my prized EDC flashlight. I ordered a replacement as I use this light multiple times a day.
On March 1 while getting in my truck I saw an object to the side of my driveway that I realized 
was my lost ARC-LE. I eagerly went to pick it up. As I held it in my hand I was thinking I need to 
clean it out. Than the thought hit me to try it out first. The head turned easily and the flashlight lit 
as new. Full brightness and not even a flicker. I still thought that I would need to clean the inside of 
moisture and/or corrosion so I unscrewed the head and looked inside. There was no moisture and 
the inside was clean and bright. This was after a couple of snows, many freezes and some severe 
rainstorms.This is one tough flashlight. My thanks to all the people at ARC Flashlights for making 
such a fine product.
Dana Adams


----------



## sunspot (Mar 6, 2002)

Jeff. True story. If Peter wants to use it he can. I just wanted people to know just HOW tuff this little bugger is.


----------



## Darell (Mar 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by phred:
*I just wanted people to know just HOW tuff this little bugger is.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dana -

Me too. You did see this, didn't you:
Arc Torture


----------



## Gransee (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks Phred. I added it to the website with your permission. Refresh the page to see it.

The CPF editions are finishing up the final steps of manufacturing and we plan on shipping the first orders next week. 

Not sure if I asked this already.. Darell, can I add your story to our website?

Peter Gransee


----------



## Darell (Mar 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*Not sure if I asked this already.. Darell, can I add your story to our website?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't think you asked previously, but you certainly may use it. Got room?



Feel free to edit out the boring parts.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 6, 2002)

A true story....


While standing at the very edge of the Grand Canyon, I reached into my pocket for my binoculars (they`re not very large, you know).

Much to my utter dismay, my ever trusty Arc LE fell out of my pocket and tumbled down the canyon wall.

I was totally beside myself.

After regaining my composure, I quickly hired a guide and two mules to make the trip down into the canyon. I simply had to find my ever trusty Arc LE!

It was a long and difficult trip. Those of you who have ever ridden a mule down to the bottom of the Grand Canyon will know precisely what I`m talking about. (Those of you who haven`t can only guess at the rigors of the trip.)

Once at the bottom of the Grand Canyon, my loyal guide and I looked for many long hours for my ever trusty Arc LE. I was about to give up all hope when, all of a sudden, I saw a small metal object out of the corner of my eye.

It was my ever trusty Arc LE!

I carefully picked it up and turned it on. To my great relief, the beautiful masterpiece from Peter Gransee (my hero, you know) still worked!

After wiping away my tears of joy and hugging my loyal guide (a very pretty female guide, you know), I rode up the canyon on my mule...

And lived happily ever after (with my Arc LE, you know).

PS: Peter... you can also use my story on your website if you wish.


----------



## Flashlightboy (Mar 6, 2002)

This is starting to turn into Penthouse Forum type stuff. I'm not complaining mind you, but I'm really gonna complain if phred says that he dropped his light once again!

Now that I think about it, the AAA-XR and Penthouse seem to go together very, very well. Hmmm.


----------



## txwest (Mar 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Carpe Diem:
*A true story....
And lived happily ever after (with my Arc LE, you know).

PS: Peter... you can also use my story on your website if you wish.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> 

*OR NOT !!!*












TX


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 6, 2002)

TX...
TX...
TX...


----------



## Darell (Mar 6, 2002)

I know our carp friend is fibbing - because *I* found his LE at the bottom of the Colorado River the last time I paddled it through the Canyon on my way to the Shot Show in Vegas.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*I know our carp friend is fibbing - because *I* found his LE at the bottom of the Colorado River the last time I paddled it through the Canyon on my way to the Shot Show in Vegas.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

So THAT`S what happened to the second Arc LE I had in my pocket.

(And I thought my loyal guide just kept it as a token of my appreciation for her fine services....)


----------



## Darell (Mar 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Carpe Diem:
*So THAT`S what happened to the second Arc LE I had in my pocket.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Two LEs _and_ binoculars in that pocket? Did you have lunch in there too?






Is this about where you were when you dropped it? I was trying desperately to look cool for the shot, though I was terrified. You'll notice the W I D E footing stance.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 6, 2002)

Hi Darell...

My hat is off to you. That`s true bravery on your part.

BTW, was it your wife who urged you (for some reason known only to her) to risk your life and climb up on top of that rock?


----------



## txwest (Mar 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Carpe Diem:
*Hi Darell...
BTW, was it your wife who urged you (for some reason known only to her) to risk your life and climb up on top of that rock?




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>She had just paid the premium on the new life insurance policy & wanted to "try it out".









TX


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 6, 2002)

TX...

How about if we organize a CPF group buy on a life insurance policy on Darell...and then send him on a CPF-paid vacation to the Grand Canyon again?

(Knowing Darell, he`d probably be willing to go along with this plan.)






Another idea...we could also try to get Darell to jump the canyon in his EV! He certainly couldn`t resist that challenge!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 6, 2002)

Darell...? ONLY KIDDING!


----------



## txwest (Mar 6, 2002)

What do you think an insurance company would think of someone buying an insurance policy with 600+ named beneficeries?? They're not known for their sense of humor, ya know.









TX


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by txwest:
*What do you think an insurance company would think of someone buying an insurance policy with 600+ named beneficeries?? They're not known for their sense of humor, ya know.









TX*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

That would be pretty simple, TX. We`ll just cut the insurance exec`s in on the action. 

Once this plan is explained to them...and we tell them more about Darell...they`ll jump at the chance.


----------



## Darell (Mar 6, 2002)

See? Every time I take a few minutes out to eat dinner, something exciting happens!

Never eat
Never eat
Never eat
The computer is your friend
The computer is your friend
The computer is your friend

Sheesh. I come back, and suddenly I'm Evil Kneevle (how did he spell that?) on the wings of electrons.

Actually my wife begged me to get off of that damn rock. I told her that if she'd just hurry and take the frigging picture, I MIGHT just make it back off of there in time to stay alive. I'm actually one of the lucky few who are worth more alive (meaning I have no insurance - nothing more noble than that).

Dang. I just about laughed myself off my chair - thanks for the good chuckle guys.

Ok, now... back to talking about... what's this thread for? Uh... the LE it looks like.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*I just about laughed myself off my chair - thanks for the good chuckle guys.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You`re welcome...and thank you!


----------



## txwest (Mar 6, 2002)

Darell, How did you discover our plan??? Did someone on the board squeel??? OK, Who's the snitch???









Just can't keep anything a secret on this board!!!









TX


----------



## Darell (Mar 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by txwest:
*Darell, How did you discover our plan??? Did someone on the board squeel??? OK, Who's the snitch???









Just can't keep anything a secret on this board!!!









TX



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well, heck - seems like everybody is out to get me these days. Why should you guys be any different? Man, busy, busy day on the boards today. Must be something in the air.


----------



## Graham (Mar 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*Well, heck - seems like everybody is out to get me these days. Why should you guys be any different? Man, busy, busy day on the boards today. Must be something in the air.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Man, I miss all the good stuff. That's what I guess for actually doing some work, I guess..

Graham in Osaka, temporarily..


----------



## Flashlightboy (Mar 7, 2002)

Phred,

How long did it take you to come up with that story!



Trying to get your story on the Arc website are we?





Seriously, it really is a tough light and I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## Harrkev (Mar 7, 2002)

You think THOSE stories are good.

I recently had to get rid of some old trees on my property. I rented one of those wood chippers. You know, those things that take branches in one end and spew out wood chips from the other end. Well, my Arc AAA fell out, and then I hear this terrible grinding noise. The flashlight came through without a scratch, but the blades of the chipper were damaged beyond repair.

Then, there was the time that I was orbiting Saturn, and dropped the light. I had to descend through a hundred miles of methane (over 1000ATM pressure) to get the flashlight back. But, it still works.

Hey, it is less than a month until April 1st.


----------



## Graham (Mar 7, 2002)

This almost deserves a new forum of its own.."Arc AAA Tall Stories" or something..

Graham


----------



## Terrapin Flyer (Mar 7, 2002)

Plz look very carefully at that pic of Darrell at the Grand Canyon - notice the distortion in the background? Doesn't that look like brown carpet beneath his feet? Don't the angles seem all wrong? It's a bad Photoshop trick I tell ya'. You guys fell for his evil plan of getting rich off all of us on an insurance scam and becoming Peter's partner so he can have ALL the Special/Limited AAA's. I mean how can that be the Grand Canyon - where's that damn AFLAC duck?

BTW, I was pulled over this eve by the local police. They wanted to know about the bouncing white and turqoise lights behind my Liberty. As usual they let me go once I told them where to get some of these great lights. This has got to stop though, this is the 15th stop in a month! It still amazes me that those lights just keep on shining despite the abuse.....


----------



## Darell (Mar 7, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Graham:
*This almost deserves a new forum of its own.."Arc AAA Tall Stories" or something..
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Graham - I was just going to post the same thing! But a) I was having too much fun, and b) I figured we'd soon get back on thread. But c) I can't seem to help myself...

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by JackStraw:
*It's a bad Photoshop trick I tell ya'. You guys fell for his evil plan 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ok, so here's the scariest thing I did on that particular trip. The angle is poor though (not like you have a lot of choices from where to shoot). That sun-lit ledge is NOT below me like it appears. There is just a whole lotta under-cut nuthing below me. Well, except for Mr. Sieze the Day's LE way down at the bottom of the gorge, or course.





* <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>
I mean how can that be the Grand Canyon - where's that damn AFLAC duck?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'm glad I was only drinking water, 'cause I just spit it all over my keyboard.

Ok. So back to the LE....


----------



## Graham (Mar 7, 2002)

Ok, my turn..

So, there I was, the other night, on my way from Tokyo to Osaka on the bullet train. This was the express, which goes at about 280km/hr..
Anyway, suddenly the train starts slowing down, and I ask one of the conductors why. He says one of the headlights has failed and they can't continue until it is fixed, for safety reasons. With the train blocking the track, every train for the rest of the night will be delayed. So I pull out by trusty Arc AAA LE, turn it on, and tell him "No worries, just tape this little baby to the front, and we'll be right".
"But it will never stand up to the high wind and vibration of the train at full speed" he replied. 
"Ahh, but this is an *Arc AAA*, the most durable flashlight in the world!" I said, the conductors eyes widening in awe.

And the rest is history.

Graham


----------



## Darell (Mar 7, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Graham:
*Ok, my turn..
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey wait! Did you even notice that I forgot to include my picture in the post above? Man, some people are always trying to hog the spotlight, aren't they? Sheesh.


----------



## Graham (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice picture. I am deeply in awe of your courage at nonchalantly sitting and swinging your legs over such a chasm.

Anyway, as you said, back to the LE..

We now return to your scheduled programming...





So, how about that LE, guys? Great light, heh?




Graham


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 7, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Graham:
*Nice picture. I am deeply in awe of your courage at nonchalantly sitting and swinging your legs over such a chasm.

Anyway, as you said, back to the LE..

We now return to your scheduled programming...





So, how about that LE, guys? Great light, heh?




Graham*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Darell...

After that second picture of you sitting at the edge of the Grand Canyon, the group buy for the insurance policy is really going gangbusters. TX and I have our hands full...but we`ll see it through.

And Graham...

The "scheduled programming" can jump back in whenever it wants to, but really...it can`t get much better than this.

Now, let me tell you how I risked life and limb to save one of my Arc LE`s while climbing Mount Everest....


----------



## Flashlightboy (Mar 7, 2002)

You know, reading about all the other Arc light experiences helped me remember one of my own.

Just last week I was at Disneyland enjoying the sights, rides and sounds and looking forward to rounding out the day with a parade.

Waiting with eager anticipation along with all the others, I was disappointed to hear that they were cancelling the Main Street Electrical Parade because of "technical problems." As many of the guests were leaving suddenly it dawned on me that I could, yes, perhaps I might be able to save the day.

I remembered that in my fanny pack I had every model and color of Arc lights. Working quickly with crude tools that would make McGyver proud, I fashioned a loop with my shoe string and tied each light through the cleverly engineered split ring.

I stepped on to Main Street humming the tune and swinging my lights. It took a moment for people to catch on but I was the Main Street Electrical Parade! Imagine my surprise when I approached the train station and the people cheered because I'd made their day. Me and my Arcs.

Their cheers and applause caused me to repeat the merry tune and I just couldn't go home until every guest had enough of my parade. 

Finally, the last guest went home, the lights were dimmed and Mickey thanked me for saving Disneyland. 

Thanks Peter.


----------



## Darell (Mar 7, 2002)

This is like a runaway train. There is no way to stop it. Save the women and children...for the love of god, run for your lives!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 8, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Jeff:
*I stepped on to Main Street humming the tune and swinging my lights. It took a moment for people to catch on but I was the Main Street Electrical Parade! Imagine my surprise when I approached the train station and the people cheered because I'd made their day. Me and my Arcs.

Their cheers and applause caused me to repeat the merry tune and I just couldn't go home until every guest had enough of my parade. 

Finally, the last guest went home, the lights were dimmed and Mickey thanked me for saving Disneyland. 

Thanks Peter.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jeff...

Thank you for sharing this "Arc moment" with us. You`re the kind of person who represents the best of mankind.

I`m sure I`m not the only one who had to wipe away the tears that swelled in my eyes while reading your story. Right, Peter?

We`re all very proud of you.












(BTW, did you hear about the group buy...?)


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 8, 2002)

Well, I was taking an all naked girl cruise on the Queen Mary III when, in the dead of night, the mighty ship ran over the remains of Atlantis, breaking a pin in the main drive shaft and knocking out the generator. I heard the cry for help over a loud speaker...The ship has lost all power, can anyone help! Well of course I wipped out my Arc and using it`s powerfull beam looked around to asses the situation...sure enough we were drifting fast toward an ice burg only a few miles away...I made my way down the dark corridors to the engine room. I could not find a new pin...but I did find a 20 pound sledge hammer. I stuffed my beloved Arc into the drive shaft and pounded away with all my might. Blow after blow...the Arc drove into the shaft. Engage the engine, I yelled,...full power! The great liner came to life...the lights coming on as the power from it`s 875,000,0000 horse engine strained to beat the clock, get enough speed up to make a turn and avoid disater. After a hairowing moment the Captian anounced we were saved. I was thrilled to have been a help and anticipated a great reward from the naked girl crew...but my wife woke me up to go to work.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 8, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ken B:
*I was thrilled to have been a help and anticipated a great reward from the naked girl crew...but my wife woke me up to go to work.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ken...

You really had me going, there. Until your last comment, I thought it was another true "Arc moment"!

I suppose a fictional piece like yours, though, won`t hurt this thread of Arc real-life experiences.

Best wishes to you...and sorry that you woke up!


----------



## Graham (Mar 8, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ken B:
*but my wife woke me up to go to work.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yeah, don't ya hate it when that happens..

Graham


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 8, 2002)

UPDATE ON THE GROUP BUY FOR DARELL`S INSURANCE POLICY:

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>We`ve found the insurance company. It`s "Lloyd`s of Lubbock" out of Texas. The insurance agent, known only as "Big Al", met with us on one of his street corners (where he sells his policies as a part of a new marketing strategy that`s rippling through the insurance industry). Big Al assured us that we could get a policy on Darell no matter how many beneficiaries might be involved. (He was actually pretty impressed by the plan.)

<LI>Big Al did say, though, that Darell would have to pass an insurance physical. That was a cost we hadn`t expected.

<LI>To keep that cost down, we made arrangements for a veterinarian to give the physical to Darell. We at first thought that Darell might balk at this, but he reportedly had no problem with it (though I wasn`t able to talk to Darell directly to confirm this). As I understand it, Darell`s current health insurance coverage already limits him to a veterinarian as his health care provider.

<LI>The vet that we picked out, who has the nickname "Cow Catcher", assured us he would do the job for only $50.00. (Darell: Despite his age, Cow Catcher seemed to be pretty alert and, we think, competent. But as a precaution, you should be sure to remind him that you`re seeing him for the insurance physical...and not to be "fixed".) [/list]

I hear that Darell is soon heading to Hawaii for what I`m sure is a well-deserved vacation, so we`ll have to jump on this pretty quickly if we want to get everything done before Darell`s trip.

(Cow Catcher said he would gladly make time for Darell, though, and in fact seemed to be rather looking forward to Darell`s visit.)

In any event... we`ll keep you posted.


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 8, 2002)

This is a completely honest to goodness 100% true story. OK Everybody should have their hipwaders on by now. 

I was walking thru the woods yesterday when I stumbled upon a grizzly bear about 30 feet away. I figured let me back up nice and slow and avoid any confrontation. As I was backing up never taking my eyes off the bear I tripped over one of mommas cubs ( I never actually sexed the bear this is just a guess). Now momma looked real mad and started to rush me and I am completely defenseless just a SAK and my ARC AAA LE on a lanyard. So as my life is flashing before my eyes I think of Darrell ( pretty depressing thought I know ). And like a flash I have an idea I start swinging the Arc above my head as fast as I can and hit that bear right in the middle of his forehead and knocked her out. As I was thinking of Darrell I remembered what happened to poor old Zeke. 

I really must say thank you to Peter, Darrell, and especially to Zeke.


----------



## Terrapin Flyer (Mar 8, 2002)

I hate to be the pail of cold water here (cuz I too am having fun and helped add to the momentum), but a thread has been started called "Arc Chat/BS thread" (thx rigor!). Wondering if there is any way to move posts off this thread from where we digressed and put this one back on track? IMO - we should think about moving our party to a new room, but we can still keep having fun!

<ducking for cover now>


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey everyone, and we all know that this is the thread where all the real "flashaholics" are. But for those of us, including me, who haven't reached that state of nirvana, lets help the new guy. I have 3 threads up, and they are empty. They are the things which i most wanted to read about when i first found out about Arc and CPF. lets fill those threads up, and then we can have good material to refer the newbie's too. Some people don't have as much time as i do, to read 1000 posts. hehe.


----------



## aso (Mar 8, 2002)

CPF special edition in transit


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 8, 2002)

wow you got it in transit already? they were supposed to be shipping next week!! i'm order # 1463, so i guess i'm higher up on the list... well i hope you enjoy it, i'm going to get some film for my mom's nikon SLR, and take some great pictures of the flashlight when i get it... i'll be posting them in my threads that i started, that to date have no replies! haha, i'm out, talk to you guys later.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 8, 2002)

i just got the first UV they had in stock yesterday! i ordered the infrared, and asked peter to let me know when the UV's were in, and replaced my order... i think they are soo cool! but i'm gonna have to let my wallet cool off for a little, i just got the 2 most expensive ones on there! ouch... i'll be sure to post pics...


----------



## rigormootis (Mar 8, 2002)

Yeay!!! I just checked my email...and what did I find??? - that my Arc-CPF light (order # 1386) is officially on its way home (to me)



I can't wait


----------



## protodoc (Mar 8, 2002)

My CPF AAA with special engraving is on its way. Much quicker than I had anticipated.

Thanks Peter, protodoc


----------



## Gransee (Mar 8, 2002)

Finally! I got to deliver early on something for a change...

We shipped up to about #1400 this afternoon. Most of the remaining CPF orders will ship next week.

LS update is coming...

Peter


----------



## Terrapin Flyer (Mar 8, 2002)

Me too me too! CPF & EV Turq on their way!! Now all I have to do is determine the re-distribution of the existing Arc lights in my household!


----------



## Steve-at-Springboard (Mar 8, 2002)

OK guys (and any gals). I've been lurking in the CPF for four or five months and yes, I'm a dealer/distributor and certified flashaholic since my five D-cell Eveready at age twelve. I'm in the picture with Peter at the SHOT Show since we were sharing the booth. I was there recruiting dealers for the Eternalights (still am, quantity 5+ to start). I'm the one on the far left next to my friend Cindy.
Anyhow, I typically sell at ham radio swap meets and a few gun shows in California and Nevada and not on the Internet. I don't have a website or a retail store at this point since I have a full-time job as a software engineer.
What I do have, however, is Arc LEs. Peter can confirm that I got most of the last batch of LEs and therefore, the most up-to-date. It seems that several of you gave yours away, lost it or just want a spare or a gift for a friend. You touched my heart with your dedication and I had to let you know that all is not lost. I have over 60 LEs left and who could be more deserving than fellow CPFers. I sell them for $30 each plus $10 per order (Peter's system) for shipping to 48 states. I also have standard white and green AAAs for $23. I can't do credit cards except for big orders (>$200) but take checks, Paypal and cash with proper ID.

I'll post a complete profile in the dealer's area soon but wanted to get this out before the Big Reno Show, March 23-25. 

[email protected]

Thanks for your time, 

Steve


----------



## Steve-at-Springboard (Mar 8, 2002)

Correction to my post (should have read it again before posting). I have white and Turquoise AAAs not white and green. They are the same production (late January) as the LEs and have the black HA finish.

[email protected]


----------



## Darell (Mar 9, 2002)

Right you are. And I would certainly talk all about my LE if I still had it. But alas, I lost it. Didn't I tell you the story? No? - well, I'm sure it will end up here very soon: Please post your goofy stories here now.

Thanks guys! Ok, now really - back to the LE discussion on this thread...


----------



## BuddTX (Mar 9, 2002)

The anticipation mounts!

My CPF edition ARC AAA shows that it is in shipment!

Only a couple of days until I find out why such a small flashlight can cause soooo much comotion around here!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Carpe Diem:
*UPDATE ON THE GROUP BUY FOR DARELL`S INSURANCE POLICY:

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>We`ve found the insurance company. It`s "Lloyd`s of Lubbock" out of Texas. The insurance agent, known only as "Big Al", met with us on one of his street corners (where he sells his policies as a part of a new marketing strategy that`s rippling through the insurance industry). Big Al assured us that we could get a policy on Darell no matter how many beneficiaries might be involved. (He was actually pretty impressed by the plan.)

<LI>Big Al did say, though, that Darell would have to pass an insurance physical. That was a cost we hadn`t expected.

<LI>To keep that cost down, we made arrangements for a veterinarian to give the physical to Darell. We at first thought that Darell might balk at this, but he reportedly had no problem with it (though I wasn`t able to talk to Darell directly to confirm this). As I understand it, Darell`s current health insurance coverage already limits him to a veterinarian as his health care provider.

<LI>The vet that we picked out, who has the nickname "Cow Catcher", assured us he would do the job for only $50.00. (Darell: Despite his age, Cow Catcher seemed to be pretty alert and, we think, competent. But as a precaution, you should be sure to remind him that you`re seeing him for the insurance physical...and not to be "fixed".) [/list]

I hear that Darell is soon heading to Hawaii for what I`m sure is a well-deserved vacation, so we`ll have to jump on this pretty quickly if we want to get everything done before Darell`s trip.

(Cow Catcher said he would gladly make time for Darell, though, and in fact seemed to be rather looking forward to Darell`s visit.)

In any event... we`ll keep you posted.




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

This put a smile on my face...great fun...thanks


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 9, 2002)

just a note fyi veterinarian schools/colleges are far far scarcer than (human)medical schools, and are MUCH harder to get in to. Personally I would prefer a veterinarian than my present Dr.
(no, I'm not worried he'll see this, he loves yachts, not flashlights!)


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ken B:
*This put a smile on my face...great fun...thanks















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ken...my pleasure. And fortunately for all of us, Darell`s a good guy and a good sport.

So... we`ll keep you posted on the ever-exciting adventures of "Darell Goes To The Vet"!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 9, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ted the Led:
*just a note fyi veterinarian schools/colleges are far far scarcer than (human)medical schools, and are MUCH harder to get in to. Personally I would prefer a veterinarian than my present Dr.
(no, I'm not worried he'll see this, he loves yachts, not flashlights!)



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi Ted... your point is well taken.

With respect to Cow Catcher (the vet that will be seeing Darell), we`re not totally sure he ever got a degree in anything. Rather, he distinguished himself over many long years by being very, very good at his specialty...collecting semen from bulls.

In any event, Cow Catcher said he was looking forward to seeing Darell.


----------



## vcal (Mar 9, 2002)

Boy am I glad I've got my hip-boots on!






-and they're bull$h*t proof too



-LOL


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 10, 2002)

I've been absent a couple of days. Am I in the right room??? I was wondering if Gransee had any word on the Brass Arc-AAA's.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Mar 10, 2002)

Order #, I didn't see and order # when I placed and order. I did get a message order on hold. Wonders if I made it in time?


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 10, 2002)

JonSidneyB Your order number is in the confirmation email it will say flashlight-xxxx.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by JonSidneyB:
*I've been absent a couple of days. Am I in the right room??? I was wondering if Gransee had any word on the Brass Arc-AAA's.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi JonSidneyB...

On page 8 of this thread, Peter did a 3/4/02 post where he explained why there won`t be a regular production of a brass Arc AAA, but that we might see one or more of the existing brass flashlights offered through a benefit auction for the CPF.

And BTW...you are in the "right room". Some of us (but primarily me) have recently caused this thread to divert.






Sorry about that! We`ll (I`ll) try to stay out of the way of the serious posts.





Take care.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Carpe Diem:
*Hi Ted... your point is well taken.

With respect to Cow Catcher (the vet that will be seeing Darell), we`re not totally sure he ever got a degree in anything. Rather, he distinguished himself over many long years by being very, very good at his specialty...collecting semen from bulls.

In any event, Cow Catcher said he was looking forward to seeing Darell.




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Carpe









I am reminded of a Greek god...had the head of a bull...body of a human. Or was it the other way. Guess we will know how Darell vist went in time...if we see any of these Greek gods running around


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 10, 2002)

Carpe, does cowcatcher use the electronic stimulation method? If so, I was wondering if I could make an appointment?











(--oh, and ps, does _anyone_ recall Gransee posting about a dimmable flashlight, that would be available around Christmas time???)


----------



## Glow Bug (Mar 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ken B:
*Carpe









I am reminded of a Greek god...had the head of a bull...body of a human. Or was it the other way. Guess we will know how Darell vist went in time...if we see any of these Greek gods running around



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

In any event, Cow Catcher said he was looking forward to seeing Darell.

Just looked out the window and low and behold...It was one of dem Greek Gods!!! I barely got this picture before it sped away!!!

Also, if you see this thing, don't look at its feet when it runs. They will blind ya!


----------



## geepondy (Mar 10, 2002)

That's not Darell's head, is it?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ted the Led:
*Carpe, does cowcatcher use the electronic stimulation method? If so, I was wondering if I could make an appointment?










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ted...

According to Cow Catcher, it has more to do with a first-generation cattle prod than anything else (using lithium batteries, of course).

You may want to first get Darell`s "after-the-visit" report before making your own appointment.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Glow Bug:
*In any event, Cow Catcher said he was looking forward to seeing Darell.

Just looked out the window and low and behold...It was one of dem Greek Gods!!! I barely got this picture before it sped away!!!

Also, if you see this thing, don't look at its feet when it runs. They will blind ya!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Glow Bug...

Every once in a while an event occurs in your life that is forever memorable. Seeing this picture is such an event.

My life is now complete.

Thank you, Glow Bug... thank you.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by geepondy:
*That's not Darell's head, is it?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bingo!


----------



## Glow Bug (Mar 10, 2002)

Thank you for putting the idea in my head. I love to make things come to life.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Glow Bug:
*

Just looked out the window and low and behold...It was one of dem Greek Gods!!! I barely got this picture before it sped away!!!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Glow Bug...it looks a little differant than the old drawings I have seen of this god...maybe those food additives they feed them now days?


----------



## Glow Bug (Mar 10, 2002)

Should we offer him up for a sacrifice on Ebay???

Peter,

Got your message that my CPF Arc AAA is on the way. I will try to post a picture when it arrives


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 10, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Glow Bug:
*Should we offer him up for a sacrifice on Ebay???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

If we do, it should be without any reserve...

And "AS-IS...WHERE-IS".

Edited PS: I just realized, though, that we may be able to tout the great warranties and guarantees that are availble for the legs of this...er, whatever it is.

On the other hand, having to warranty/guarantee anything like this may finally put Peter over the top, and ruin it for all of us. 

"AS-IS...WHERE-IS", I guess, is the only realistic way to go.

BTW...WHAT do we list this under on Ebay???


----------



## Darell (Mar 11, 2002)

OK guys. When you laugh that hard with a runny nose, it just isn't pretty. So you add a sticky keyboard to a slow, unreliable dial-up connection while travelling, and you have yourself a VERY difficult way to keep up with the fun. Welcome to my life.

Carpe - The bull analogy is about the most flattering thing anybody has ever said about me. Especially coming from, *ahem*, a _guy_. I'll have to remember to keep the shades down more often.

And GlowBug - your digital art skills never cease to amaze me. Plus you even used *my* face that time - frightening as it is. I'm afraid ol' Adam just wouldn't have understood.

I always knew I'd be famous some day - just never thought it would be like this. A Greek cow/man/Arc god - who woulda thought?. 
But really, what could be better (well, for you guys maybe if I were a good looking woman instead)? So - how do I go about securing endorsements? Any agents out there want to represent me?

I guess I'll apologize one more time to anybody out there looking for LE information on what at first would appear to be the Arc thread with the most imformation. It just isn't to be, no matter how hard we try. Posting BS in a BS forum is about as much fun as speeding on a freeway with no speed limits.

I'm rushing home tomorrow for my vet appointment. Since I have that handy 240V hookup for my EV charger in the garage, the electrical stimulation/extraction should go plenty fast. I shouldn't be laid up for more than three, maybe four weeks. Maybe I'll send pictures to GlowBug to post.


----------



## Glow Bug (Mar 11, 2002)

anxiously awaiting photos


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Carpe Diem:
*
On the other hand, having to warranty/guarantee anything like this may finally put Peter over the top, and ruin it for all of us. 

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I`m afraid it may be worse than this. I heard a rumor that the Arc co is taking legal action against the Doc and Darell...something about patent infringement. Darell claims it is the result of genitic flashaholism and that the bio-engineering technology is a different procces than the machine shop way Arc does it...more fun too.

Well, we`ll just have to see how this all plays out.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Ken B:
*I`m afraid it may be worse than this. I heard a rumor that the Arc co is taking legal action against the Doc and Darell...something about patent infringement. Darell claims it is the result of genitic flashaholism and that the bio-engineering technology is a different procces than the machine shop way Arc does it...more fun too.

Well, we`ll just have to see how this all plays out.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ken...

Peter seems to be a pretty smart kind of guy.

Personally, I don`t think that he will try to touch (legally or otherwise) whatever these...er, things...are that Darell is apparently raising in large numbers.

What we really have to worry about is if they get loose and start propagating until their lithium batteries die out.

If that happens, God save us all.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:
*I guess I'll apologize one more time to anybody out there looking for LE information on what at first would appear to be the Arc thread with the most imformation. It just isn't to be, no matter how hard we try. Posting BS in a BS forum is about as much fun as speeding on a freeway with no speed limits.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Darell...you`ve got that right.

I truly appreciate Rigormootis` efforts to give us our own thread for these meandering posts. BUT:

<LI>Posts like these, interspersed throughout all of the threads, really are what makes the CPF rock.<LI>To do otherwise would be like being at a party where the host tells you that if you want to say anything humorous, you first have to go to the third room down the hallway.<LI>We may wander around the reservation with our musings, but none of us would ever intentionally get in the way of a serious post.<LI>And finally...the people from the Land of Arc have an imagination that will forever be unmatched and unbridled!

So...best wishes to all. And have at it!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 11, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by darell:

Carpe - The bull analogy is about the most flattering thing anybody has ever said about me. Especially coming from, *ahem*, a _guy_. I'll have to remember to keep the shades down more often.[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Darell...

Don`t waste your energy. 

You and I both know that Glow Bug could still come up with the appropriate picture... even you kept your shades permanently drawn.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Mar 12, 2002)

Is it too late to vote for the brass Arc AAA?

Years ago, I bought this brass penlight sold as a "Pilot's Penlight" at an AAFES Shoppette at Fort Gordon, GA. It was a 2-AA penlight with a red lens that swivelled over one of those pre-focused 2.2 or 2.4V bulb. The tailswitch had a threaded system so it could be momentary, or screwed down further to be continuously on. 

It was similar/exactly to this:




but it was NOT $35.00 back in '89 -- probably closer to $5.00. Who would pay this much?(scroll to item 647)

It would be cool if a brass Arc AAA could be made with that sort of swivel lens so it could go from white to red with a flick of the thumb. It would take some custom machining or die-casting to make it, I'm sure... but it would be pretty cool/interesting. Or maybe just a fabulous waste of time making the thing.


----------



## Darell (Mar 12, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Alaric Darconville:
*Arc AAA could be made with that sort of swivel lens so it could go from white to red with a flick of the thumb. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi Alaric -

While I like the idea of a color-switching LED light, I'm not fond of the idea of using a colored lens to achieve that goal. The problem with a colored filter is that it simply throws too much of the light away by just alowing one color through. The beauty of LED technology is that all the light energy goes into producing just the one color that you want, so none of the existing beam is wasted. What would be better, IMO, is a dual LED head. You would have the choice of white/red (or whatever other color). Pilots would suck these up, I'll bet.


----------



## Gransee (Mar 12, 2002)

Darell is absolutely right. You loose as much as 85% brightness passing white light through a colored lens.

Now using two LEDs is efficient, but you still have to come up with a reliable switch. This can be done of course.

Peter


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Mar 12, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*Darell is absolutely right. You loose as much as 85% brightness passing white light through a colored lens.

Now using two LEDs is efficient, but you still have to come up with a reliable switch. This can be done of course.

Peter*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Those thoughts did occur to me, of course... but designing the head and switch mechanism for the Arc AAA form factor yet including the dual colors may be a somewhat daunting task. Optimally, the head would be no larger than the original Arc AAA head, maybe a tad bit but not so much to spoil those clean lines. The LEDs would have to be smaller, or something. And the rigging up of the power would be another subject. Perhaps the tailcap could become the selector switch, to determine whether it is the red or white LED that is activated (perhaps being able to lock the color choice in place so "no matter what" it lights up the color you want) by turning the head.

As inelegant as the filter would seem, there's something about the sheer simplicity and the "retro" about it that makes it desirable.


----------



## Darell (Mar 12, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Alaric Darconville:
*As inelegant as the filter would seem, there's something about the sheer simplicity and the "retro" about it that makes it desirable.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hmmm. I'd also worry about the durability of a filter that "swivelled over the bulb." I can't tell from your picture how the filter works on your light (I actually can't tell which end the light comes out of!) but adding that sort of moving part is a recipe for disaster if the light is carried like some of us carry them (with keys, around the neck, back pocket, etc). I'm now quite curious how this filter is positioned over the bulb - it must be done in a relatively rugged way, or your light wouldn't have survived this long, I'm guessing. Still, it is the addition of moving parts that Peter has been so wary of in the past...

Truthfully, I just can't see anybody offering to put a filter over an LED to change the color. Colored light is one of the things that LEDs do better than anything else. I don't mean to throw water on it, that's just how I see it.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Mar 12, 2002)

Well, that light pictured there is not mine-- it's just like the one that I somehow lost in between Fort Gordon in 1989 and today. Probably lost it within about 2 years of getting it...

But end the light comes out of is actually that end by the pocket clip, not the end away from the clip. Kinda backwards, in my opinion. And you could sorta imagine that the red filter is mounted inside that end on sort of hinges or something. Only a little nub for the thumb or finger to move the lens is exposed.

I agree, though-- it does add a point of failure, and obviously two LEDs or a multi-color LED would be the best answer. But if it were a multicolor LED it would have to be red/green or something, not red/white, for the simple reason that a white LED is really a blue one with a phoshor over the diode. It would be really hard to do a dual diode LED and still put in the phosphor, the beam pattern would be really awkward...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 13, 2002)

I think the new Chemkote interior on the ARC AAA rules. Before, my lights would develop an anoying flicker after puting a few batteries in them, and I had to clean them out with an eraser. My new 3.0 LE is 100% flicker free after a month of use. Thanks for always making your products better, Peter.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 13, 2002)

Has anyone received their CPF or the turquoise light yet...checked on mine...The Arc Co. is still holding on to it...why won`t they let go...do they like them so much? I hope Gransees not so bumbed out about the LS problems he forgets about us little AAA lovers.


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 13, 2002)

Nope, but I can`t wait! I ordered one of each. I went for the custom engraving on my CPF-edition light so that`ll hold things up for a bit, and asked for them both to be sent together if possible.
Of course, it`ll take nearly 2 weeks to arrive here when they are finally sent so I reckon I`ll be among the last to get`em. 

Never mind....


----------



## bluegreen (Mar 13, 2002)

The EV turquoise turned up at the weekend and has now replaced the normal boring 2.0 non-EV turquoise on my keyring. I did a test using fresh batteries in both. A side by side comparison shows the EV is noticeably brighter but only just. The colour of the two appeared pretty much the same.

The 3.0 case looks great. Only time will tell if the chemkote and HA3 will stand up to daily abuse...


----------



## One001 (Mar 13, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by bluegreen:
* The colour of the two appeared pretty much the same.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Is it more on the blue side or on the green side? i.e. is it a bluegreen or a greenblue



? I think the original turquoise I have was from a batch which was definitely more on the green side



, so I hope the EV which I will get with my CPF edition is more on the blue side



.


----------



## bluegreen (Mar 13, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by One001:
*Is it more on the blue side or on the green side? i.e. is it a bluegreen or a greenblue*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Erm, yes. I'd say, in isolation, the colour could be described as green. Compared to green it would be _almost_ cyan. It could not be described as blue. Compared to my turquoise Infinity (with a really fresh battery) it is on the greener side rather than the cyan side. Turquoise is a good description as is traffic light green. Hope this helps


----------



## bluegreen (Mar 13, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Chris M.:
*Of course, it`ll take nearly 2 weeks to arrive here when they are finally sent so I reckon I`ll be among the last to get`em. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

They seem to be a lot faster getting to the UK now. Mine was postmarked 4th March and it turned up on the 9th.

Chris I see you've reached the one-triple-zero posts mark!


----------



## Forge (Mar 14, 2002)

Gransee, I went to order the Arc CPF edition off or your site and it wouldn't let me. I couldn't order the Arc LE either and can't find any sites that sell them.

I really, really would like an Arc CPF edition, how can I get one?!


----------



## Gransee (Mar 14, 2002)

Some of the dealers may still have LE's. Glowbug has them up on their site, TTS may have a few, Springboard definately has some. 1SKS may some as well. You can order one today. 

We don't have them here though!

The CPF edition is also sold out. Unlike the LEs, the dealers definately do not have any CPF units. Sorry.

Peter Gransee


----------



## Gransee (Mar 14, 2002)

Talked to my rep at Nichia today... Ordered the last remaining "EV" turquoise they had in stock. Also checked stock on B1S (nada) and ordered some of their new yellow LEDs for the standards.

Got our reds in yesterday (yes!). Starting next week, we will start shipping the red back orders. These new reds are fabo.

Peter


----------



## Forge (Mar 14, 2002)

Glowbug had some LEs. Paid an arm and a leg for it - $40. Glad to get it though.

Bought an Inova X5 while I "had the hood up".  (no offense Gransee  ).

What I would REALLY like to buy is an Arc LS. It's doubtful you'll price them too high for me. 

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*Some of the dealers may still have LE's. Glowbug has them up on their site, TTS may have a few, Springboard definately has some. 1SKS may some as well. You can order one today. 

We don't have them here though!

The CPF edition is also sold out. Unlike the LEs, the dealers definately do not have any CPF units. Sorry.

Peter Gransee*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 14, 2002)

_They seem to be a lot faster getting to the UK now. Mine was postmarked 4th March and it turned up on the 9th._

Yay



Fingers crossed the wait won`t be so long then.


Yep, I`m now a member of the thousand-plus-posts club! Let`s see if I can make it 2000 by this time next year.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 14, 2002)

Triple Aught Design looks to still have the ARC-LE in stock at $30. 
http://www.tadgear.com/X-treme%20Gear/arc_light_le.htm 
Normal disclaimers apply.

I would have bought one at TAD, but then I learned that I could pay 50% more for a blue one with my name inscribed. No-brainer!

Greg


----------



## Empath (Mar 14, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by meboe:
*Triple Aught Design looks to still have the ARC-LE in stock at $30. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

They may or may not have them. I ordered a standard Arc AAA through them about a month or so ago. It permitted my order, but followed up about a day later with an email saying "the item you requested (arc light white led) is completely out of stock
and will not be continued". It has still remained on their site as if it's been in stock. Go figure.


----------



## SubtleIrony (Mar 14, 2002)

Got my ARC CPF Edition today... first impressions... The finish is so hard that it cannibalizes softer plastic objects in my pocket like my car alarm thingy. I can even file my nails with it. The beam is very nice, brighter than my Streamlight Stylus 3, but not as bright as my Pal Light Gold. The color is still a bit too blue... I thought it used the same LED as the ARC LE and wouldn't be as blue. Very cool little gadget indeed! It has now replaced the 5 year old Maglight Solitaire on my keychain. 
Hopefully it won't grind away enough of my brass keys to leave me locked out of my house or car!!


----------



## Evan (Mar 14, 2002)

I *like* white LEDs that are a little blue, but this isn't the first time I've heard this complaint. Hope when my CPF edition arrives it will have an LED with a little blue to it, far better than a little yellow, or a sickly green corona. I think a little blue is cool and quietly showy, like HID headlights.


----------



## hawkins1965 (Mar 14, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Empath:
*They may or may not have them. I ordered a standard Arc AAA through them about a month or so ago. It permitted my order, but followed up about a day later with an email saying "the item you requested (arc light white led) is completely out of stock
and will not be continued". It has still remained on their site as if it's been in stock. Go figure.







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I bought an LE from Triple Aught Three weeks ago and another from them 2 weeks ago for $29.95 + $5 s&h each. They don't show the LE on their website. You have to call them. In both cases, they shipped out within 2 days and got to me in 4 to 5.
Fast service and great price.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 15, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Gransee:
*Finally! I got to deliver early on something for a change...

We shipped up to about #1400 this afternoon. Most of the remaining CPF orders will ship next week.

LS update is coming...

Peter*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

How about an update on my CPF Arc...this is the last day of the week and no cigar...still on hold...no special writing or any thing...just plain. Where is my baby?


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 15, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Got my ARC CPF Edition today... first impressions... The finish is so hard that it cannibalizes softer plastic objects in my pocket like my car alarm thingy. I can even file my nails with it. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Same with my ArcAAA LE - one of the reasons I don't carry it in my pocket anymore - it would come out pink every time from rubbing the plastic off of my Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 15, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Doug, would you prefer a softer knurl then? I think it is a negative feature if the knurl makes the light less suitable as an EDC.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Peter, actually yes. I know a lot of the folks out there do like the knurl since it is so "tacky" and easy to grip, but unfortunately IMHO it's too agressive. It has the tendency to rub fabric off the liner of my pockets and remove brass/plastic from the other things on the keychain. This is why I no longer EDC the LE. Personally I would like to see simple crisscross grooves cut in the surface to facilitate gripping, without the sharp points of the current "checkering" type knurling. There must be a happy medium we could reach.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 15, 2002)

Yippeee I just got an email my CPF edition shipped will get it next Friday.


----------



## One001 (Mar 15, 2002)

Got my CPF AAA & EV both today. Sooner than expected considering the custom engraving and Very speedy considering I am in Canada. I only opened up the CPF so far - saving the EV for later enjoyment. The finishing is first quality, I especially noticed a difference in the reflector compared to my several month old ARC standard turquoise in that it is much smoother, cleaner, crisper and no glue marks, etc. - A perfect job as would be expected. Also these new ARC's are about 1/8" shorter in length than the old ones which is nice as just a bit more compact. Very white bright smooth beam with a little blue center hotspot. The dark blue HA is very dark and would look black to the uninformed or in isolation, but that is OK as I know it is dark blue and the color does keep it very professional looking. Finally, it is quite a thing to see your actual name "in lights", so to speak. Will be EDC. Looking forward to checking out my new EV later.


----------



## Glow Bug (Mar 15, 2002)

Peter,

I love my new light. Just a little bigger than I expected.


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 15, 2002)

Gosh, Glowbug - which special edition is *THAT* ?!!!



No wonder Peter's shop machines kept going down - how many would you need to knurl it


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 15, 2002)

_would you prefer a softer knurl then? I think it is a negative feature if the knurl makes the light less suitable as an EDC.
_

You may remember I`m not a huge fan of the coarse knurling. Mainly just a personal preference, but still- I would be interested to see a proto with a different knurl, perhaps the same as used on the LS, and see how it turns out. It`d probably be less prone to wearing- on both the light and on other pocket-carried things....


----------



## txwest (Mar 15, 2002)

Just got word my CPF SE with custom lettering shipped yesterday. Order # is 1408. Don't know if they're shipping in order or not. TX

Glo-Bug, if that's your EDC, I *DON'T* want to mess with you!!!!






TX


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 15, 2002)

Ditto - my order #1402 with custom lasering has been shipped too - international, no less! Whee! Thanks again, Peter!


----------



## Terrapin Flyer (Mar 15, 2002)

Glow Bug you have outdone yourself this time






. Maybe a caption contest is in order on another thread? I kinda' like the slogan approach...

"Arc - a whole lotta' light in a small package"


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 15, 2002)

Peter...

Don`t change the knurl!

It`s great just the way it is.


----------



## Gransee (Mar 16, 2002)

Ken, your order should ship today.

Doug, would you prefer a softer knurl then? I think it is a negative feature if the knurl makes the light less suitable as an EDC.

Peter Gransee
Arc Flashlight


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 16, 2002)

Great! Thanks.

Ken


----------



## bluegreen (Mar 16, 2002)

On closer inspection of my EV turquoise I noticed that the head and body have different knurling (isn't that just a great word). The head is less agressive with the points flattened off and remind me of the mini-mag. The body is still nailfile like the old bodies.

I prefer the flatter knurling as used on the head. It seems less destructive to the other items in my pocket but that depends how well the HA3 holds up. My older non-HA3 Arc has all the points worn off and feels much smoother now. The flatter type also collects less rubbish from my pocket that clogs up the knurls. Alhough it does eliminate that essential newness.


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 16, 2002)

Well, I recieved my Version 3.0 "EV" turqiouse light, and the CPF special edition light today. Fantastic! I love the improved V3.0 "standard" version, the Chemkoted interior not only looks classy but should maintain reliable operation for longer, and that HA finish should be less prone to scratches. The Ev turquoise LED is brighter than my old V2.0 one. Seems a bit smoother, although still kinda ringy. That`s just the way of Turquoise LEDs though.
It`s destined for a future on the Evil Keychain of Doom now, to see how the finish holds up to all that abuse. I fear my keys will all get worn away and all that will be left in 6 months is the Arc, picking bits of brass out of its "teeth"



. 


The CPF edition is a little work of art! Not only is that colour just great, and I like that personal touch form the custom engraving too- but the knurl is different, better. It`s softer than the others- less abrasive and feels nice to hold. I don`t plan to carry this little gem around everywhere I go, but expect its finish to be less damaging to other pocket-carried items.

I can`t find the macro lens for my little tiny camera, and the big one won`t go in close enough without casting a huge shadow, so I can`t show the difference between old and knew nurling yet, but I will. For now, here`s some pics of the two newcomers side by side, and my ever so slightly worn looking LE thrown in for good luck.












Below, showing the Chemkote interior finish- next to a V2.0 light. Notice also, the newer foam retainer is a dark grey colour. Is it made of a different stuff than the old mid-grey ones?







Nice, very nice!


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 16, 2002)

Ah! Found it.

Version 3.0 body...






Version 3.0 head- as Danny points out, it`s different to the body...





CPF special edition body. The head is the same as the V3`s...


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Mar 16, 2002)

Glow Bug, 

Did you order a matching custom-engraved forklift to go with your CPF Edition Photonic Cannon?

I guess I'll have to get the garage cleaned out by Tuesday to make room for my own CPF edition which shipped just yesterday.


----------



## Darell (Mar 16, 2002)

Certainly looks like a fatter sweet spot on all accounts, huh? Thanks for the great shots. I'm hopping on one foot and holding my breath in hope that my order gets here today!


----------



## One001 (Mar 16, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by bluegreen:
*Erm, yes. I'd say, in isolation, the colour could be described as green. Compared to green it would be almost cyan. It could not be described as blue. Compared to my turquoise Infinity (with a really fresh battery) it is on the greener side rather than the cyan side. Turquoise is a good description as is traffic light green. Hope this helps



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bluegreen, I just got my EV yesterday and your assessment of tint is very accurate. Compared to my standard turquoise which I got a few months ago, it is definitely bluer, but Peter had said that there was one batch of standard Turquoise sold which was greener than normal, and my original probably came from that batch. I like the bluer EV color much better. Holding both side by side, the EV gives a wider and brighter beam. Looking at both in a mirror, the EV definitely has more oomph and sparkle to it. The EV really looks more blue when there is room light or daylight as opposed to shining it in pitch darkness. I wonder why our eyes would perceive this differently?


----------



## bluegreen (Mar 16, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by One001:
*Bluegreen, I just got my EV yesterday and your assessment of tint is very accurate. Compared to my standard turquoise which I got a few months ago, it is definitely bluer, but Peter had said that there was one batch of standard Turquoise sold which was greener than normal, and my original probably came from that batch. I like the bluer EV color much better. Holding both side by side, the EV gives a wider and brighter beam. Looking at both in a mirror, the EV definitely has more oomph and sparkle to it. The EV really looks more blue when there is room light or daylight as opposed to shining it in pitch darkness. I wonder why our eyes would perceive this differently?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

You are lucky that your light seems to have such a good colour. I have to say I prefer a bluer tint also. LEDs (unfortunately) can be quite varied. Craig could probably explain (in detail?) why the cyan/turquoise changes colour so much with voltage but at the end of the day it will be likely every LED is different for everyone. Something to do with one's eyes I guess...


----------



## bluegreen (Mar 16, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Chris M.:
*Darkness has fallen...




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

My Infinity beam is similar to the beam on the right - a sort of ring appearence. The ye-olde Arc and EV beams are like the ones on the left. The Infinity is actually quite a narrow beam compared to the Arc. The Arc is brighter, smoother and wider. Oh, and a lot, lot brighter of course.

As Chris says, the best does get better.


----------



## bluegreen (Mar 16, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Chris M.:
*Ah! Found it.

[pictures snipped]
Pictures of knurling.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I don't know if the pictures really help... Imagine a forest of pyramids stacked edge to edge. That's the old/current(?) knurl. Now imagine the pyramids with most of the top chopped off. Thats what I see on the latest knurl. At least from what I see on the latest Arcs.


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 17, 2002)

Darkness has fallen, and I`ve bene able to take some beamshots of these new lights. Is it me or are these new Arcs brighter than the old ones?



















The best just keeps getting better


----------



## bluegreen (Mar 18, 2002)

The CPF Arc turned up today. It certainly is a little gem. The HA is one of those colours that I can't quite figure out. Under sunlight it appears deep blue with a just a hint of green and under incandecent house lights it appears to be what I can only describe as dark cyan.

The quality of the LED is very good. Beam colour is the same as my LE. A greener tint compared to the standard Arc and Photon. I'd say it was a tad brighter than the LE but not by much. The beam is wider then my LE. The centering is spot-on.

The knurling is flatter than the EV turquoise I received last week. Much less agressive. Has a really lovely feel to it now - very, very nice.





I buy another but they've all gone now...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 18, 2002)

My CPF Arc also arrived today, and I'll echo bluegreen's comments.

I noticed that the LED is sticking out further in the head/reflector, which I presume is why the beam pattern is wider. I also noticed that the head is significantly shorter than before (e.g., vs the LE), which may explain why the LED is further forward (i.e., there isn't as much room in back).

The new knurling is great, just about perfect IMO, and the head is actually easier to turn on and off than my LE.

A considerable improvement over an already exemplary product...


----------



## protodoc (Mar 19, 2002)

Got my CPF AAA last night. Great color choice: sort of like the blue black of a raven's feather in the sun shine. The beam seems brighter and a bit wider than on my LE. It is very even although off center a bit more than I would like it to be.

Thanks Peter for the quick shipment.
protodoc


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Mar 19, 2002)

I'll know in a little while how mine is-- I just tracked it:

Status: Delivered 
Delivered on: Mar 19, 2002  9:18 A.M. 
Signed by: DRIVER RELEASE 
Location: FRT DOOR 
Delivered to: US 

I hate tracking stuff and finding that it was just left on my doorstep-- because I'm always afraid that it won't be on my doorstep when I get there. Of course, most things are insured, but in the case of the CPF-AAA it's something that probably can't be replaced due to its rarity.

*UPDATE*I have it-- it's beautiful! I love it! The color of the body is interesting: Is it black? blue? dark dark dark green? I love it! 

The power/size ratio is awesome. It feels good and solid. Love the knurling. And it's bright! The beam is a tiny bit off center, but that's no deterrent to using it, showing it off to friends, gazing lovingly at it, gloating internally about it... I love it!

My condolences go out to the ones that missed their opportunity to get one. Maybe when the next CPF edition comes out, they'll act more quickly


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 19, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by bluegreen:
*
The quality of the LED is very good. Beam colour is the same as my LE. A greener tint compared to the standard Arc and Photon. I'd say it was a tad brighter than the LE but not by much. The beam is wider then my LE. The centering is spot-on.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The LED in my CPF is greener than the one in my LE. The beam is also slightly wider, and doesn't have the prominent sky blue "X" in the center. The LED doesn't appear to be mounted any differently than the one in my LE. Total luminous flux appears to be higher in the CPF. When the flashlight is stuck directly to the face of the meter, it reads "742" while the LE reads "684". (note: this is a relative measurement only!)


----------



## bluegreen (Mar 19, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Quickbeam:
*BINGO! The sharp pyramid knurling is the one I have a problem with. It's just too agressive on the pockets and contents. The chopped off top pyramid knurling is the way to go IMHO.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I have to revise my original idea of the knurling. I've been looking at the Arcs I have under a lupe (I know, I should get a life). What I thought was a sharp pyramid point is actually a pyramid with the top chopped off but not cleanly. It looks a scoop has been taken out of it and gives it a dimpled effect. The edge of the dimple is quite sharp and I believe this is what gives the agressive feel. The CPF Arc has these sharp edges smoothed off and hence actually feels smoother.

Amazing, huh! Though I guess this won't be a revelation to Mr G.



Now I'll be able to sleep at night...


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 20, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Imagine a forest of pyramids stacked edge to edge. That's the old/current(?) knurl. Now imagine the pyramids with most of the top chopped off. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

BINGO! The sharp pyramid knurling is the one I have a problem with. It's just too agressive on the pockets and contents. The chopped off top pyramid knurling is the way to go IMHO. Chop off 2/3 to 3/4 of the top of the pyramid. This would still be very grippable but won't remove material from everything it contacts. The v3 head looks pretty good - even just a little less agressive would be nice.

(Even better would be just grooves in the surface, perhaps a bit more agressive than a Solitaire, but I think that would make a lot of folks unhappy.)


----------



## Klaus (Mar 20, 2002)

@Peter,

(not really a post adding anything relevant to other CPF members - sorry for that)

just wanted to check if your email is back in some working state - I did email you on my "LE" and maybe MSN is again sr**ing things up ?

Thanks

Klaus


----------



## Gransee (Mar 20, 2002)

Klaus, I received two emails on this subject from you. One last night and one this morning. I was planning on getting to the first one later this morning.

Your package should have arrived by now but it may be lost. Our shipper is investigating.

Sorry for the inconvienence. It was wise of you to check because my email could have not been working again. 

Btw, it has worked fine since that one blackout.

Peter Gransee


----------



## Klaus (Mar 20, 2002)

Thank you Peter,

sorry for being impatient





Thanks for taking care of it

Klaus


----------



## Terrapin Flyer (Mar 20, 2002)

CPF & EV Turq. arrived minutes ago!
Rotation of devices is nearly complete.
Some comments from a common user...
CPF - nice & bright, well-centered, my anondizing is nearly perfect, this is now my prized AAA!
EV Turq. - brighter, better color & nicer beam than my older Turq.; new black HA finish is fantastic; I for one like the rougher knurling, but then my application for this light will not bring it into contact with too many other items (it's on a neck lanyard in a Normark sheath) and when I want to use it (in a wilderness, hiking, camping setting) I want the surity of grip the knurling affords.

Another great round of products from Peter Gransee & ARC!


----------



## napalm-2002 (Mar 20, 2002)

For the love of God when will mine show up!

i cant take it any more and i think i lost my arc-le.


my heart is broken.its the kind of broke that only an arc-ls will fix.

i cant wait for the seconds peter.


----------



## JollyRoger (Mar 20, 2002)

Got my blue CPF ARC LE last night. It seems bright...but not as bright as one of my ARC LE's. This particular LE is my favorite. Excellent color and brightness...wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------



## Brock (Mar 20, 2002)

I am with you Napalm. I still haven't got mine. I know its on the way, but I still haven't seen it yet




Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 20, 2002)

Got mine today. Compared to my standard Arc it is noticably brighter. I like the beam tint too. The feel of the finish is nice. The color is uniform. I can`t find anything to gripe about (almost a little disapointing...you know how much I enjoy whining). I still wonder what would be the effect of putting the kem-cote on the reflector area. 

I`m off to take a shower by the light from my Arc...and sing the happy camper song.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 20, 2002)

Gransee I wish you would reconsider your opinion about making a limited run of wide beams. Every time I turn on my wide beam Photon 3 I`m impressed. Of coures, if you accidently sliped one in on you next product run and sent it to me that would be fine too. I`ll happily buy it from you...and I will say nice things about you for a little while.

If not...well I`ll just keep whining about it. You already know what a pain I can be.

Ken


----------



## RevJim (Mar 20, 2002)

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>Got home well after dark.
<LI>Had watched light slowly travel to Texas, to Atlanta...
<LI>Brown envelope on door mat.
<LI>Had "Peter Gransee" return address.




<LI>Opened envelope.










<LI>I love it. 
<LI>Great color, great light, a real keeper. [/list]



Thanks Peter!


----------



## PhilAlex (Mar 21, 2002)

Gave away my standard Arc a few weeks ago.

Ordered an ARC LE from Texas Tactical today.

Oh

My

God.

Peter, the work you do on these lights is astonishing. Please keep up the good work.

How about making an Arc AAAA?

Thanks for the plug for Candle Power Forums on the back. What a pal.

Phil


----------



## bcwang (Mar 21, 2002)

I noticed a lot of you talking about ordering an arc turquoise EV. But on the arc site I don't see any mention of the EV. How do you get those?

Also, are the EV's version 3.0, and are they really brighter? I noticed the turquoise was 10,400 mcd before and now it's only 4,200 mcd. So if the current turquoise is the EV, why is the brightness rating lower?


----------



## One001 (Mar 21, 2002)

My turquoise EV sometimes does not light. Happens occasionally,and if you twist full & untwist a bit and keep trying it still will not light. However, if you untwist more and then wait a number of seconds, it will correct itself and work again. It works more often than not and it is self correcting so not a big problem, but could be annoying if you need light right at that instant and doesn't light up. I'm hoping its just a breaking in type of thing and the problem will go away. Any thoughts?


----------



## Flashlightboy (Mar 21, 2002)

I've had my LE for a month and the same thing happened twice. It acted up just like yours. The first time was the day after I got it and the last time was yesterday.


----------



## Photon (Mar 22, 2002)

I am having problems with my LE as well.
I thought it might be temperature dependent,
and I didn't want to send it back since
it might work when it got there and they may
wonder why I sent it.

Is Peter aware of these intermittent problems?


----------



## txwest (Mar 22, 2002)

I have the same problem with one of my 2 LE's. No consistancety of when it doesn't work or what it takes to get it to work again. Like it has a mind of it's own.









TX


----------



## sunspot (Mar 22, 2002)

Things to try:
Clean bottom of barrel and the solder dot on the head.
See if foam ring is being crushed between head and battery.
Change battery.


----------



## bcwang (Mar 22, 2002)

My LE does something similar, but it is usually when the battery is very low. If I have it on for a while, I can turn it off, and then twist it back on, but the light won't come back. If I leave it for a while sitting still on my desk, it will suddenly turn on. I doubt it's a battery contact problem in my case, maybe the circuit needs a certain voltage to start up, and as the battery slowly recovers and hits the right voltage, things start working again.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 22, 2002)

got my CPF Arc on wed, but due to some extremely horrible family emergencies i haven't been able to post. I was on the phone with UPS for an hour saying that the forgot my ARC, and to my great surprise it was under my door mat the whole time. When i found this out i was terrified, all the people, and luggage that had been over that mat, the light surely must have been destroyed. I took the little envelope opened it up, and out slid an amazing, LITTLE light. I couldn't believe how small it was, haha, just had no idea. I love these little things now, but are dieing for brighter ones. The LED is really bright, and the blue hot spot is really cool, but we need multiple LED's!


----------



## txwest (Mar 22, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by phred:
*Things to try:
Clean bottom of barrel and the solder dot on the head.
See if foam ring is being crushed between head and battery.
Change battery.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>I've tried everything & the only thing consistant is its inconsistancy.






TX


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 23, 2002)

Peter - 

I just received my CPF edition Arc. The knurling on the CPF edition is much smoother than the Arc LE I have. If this is the new standard, you can disregard all my previous rants. Much less agressive. Thanks!


----------



## aso (Mar 24, 2002)

Guess what made it to ebay?
(it's not mine)

ARC-LE


----------



## PhilAlex (Mar 24, 2002)

I had the same / reverse problem with my first Infinity.

Damn battery wore thru the "black circle" on the PCB. Eventually, the flickering drove me bannannas!

My Arc LE has a "Spiral nipple" machined into the bottom. Is that a design improvement?

Phil


----------



## PhilAlex (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh:

Just my 2 cents, but replacing the foam retainer might improve the pressure and therefore the contact.

Phil


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Mar 24, 2002)

Got my Arc LE last week sure is nice. The center of the beem is off a little but not worth sending back. I like the size and finish. I was wondering if they have looked at making the Acr two AAA's just a little longer and more power. Looks like it would be 4 1/2" Long and 1/2" Dia. It would be shorter than the Streamlight Stylus 2 with 2 ea AAAA's. This would be more for shirt pocket or side of pants carry. Also a lot stronger than the Stylus. I have bent them before. Doc


----------



## PhilAlex (Mar 24, 2002)

You also might try removing the battery and rotating it 180 degrees and re-inserting it.

I've also rigged up a Phosphor Bronze "clip" that goes over the battery. This bronze is tough, and will give added "spring" to the bottom contact.

Will do some more experimenting and let you know.

Phil


----------



## Bob Snow (Mar 29, 2002)

My CPF edition arrived today. This is my first ARC flashlight. I am not crazy about the color, but for the CPF engraving makes it special. It does not seem as bright as my Photon, but the beam is much more even and less blue. It's a little gem, though and I am quite satisfied. Hope my LS ships soon.


----------



## Darell (Mar 29, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Bob Snow:
*It does not seem as bright as my Photon,*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Use 'em both for a month and check back. Or, to quicken the job, just leave them both on for 15 minutes and check the brightness again.

No question that for a short, new-battery burst, the Photon wins. But the Arcs have endurance.


----------

